# How's The Weather There ?



## harro

:sweat:

How's the weather where you are ?? Right at this moment ( 5:30 PM Saturday 19/12/2015......or 12/19/2015, which ever way you look at it ), we've got about 42 deg C ( I think that's about 106 - 107 deg F ) outside, and daylight from about 5 AM till around 9 PM. Ideal flashlight weather...... NOT !! Ha...and we just about cant be any further from the shortest day for us Southern Hemisphereians. ( Bryan Adams - Summer Of 69 crankin' through the TU8200 valve amp and Visaton Classic 200's ) Dreaming of crunchy white lawns and short days/long nights. Ahh well, only six months to go.
Cheers and beers fronm downunder,
Mike.


----------



## ven

Bit on the warm side for me but I would swap ya :laughing: if only for a few days . Here in the miserable uk it's 07:05 , still dark, wet as always with a very mild 12oC-15oC right now . We are having one if not the warmest Decembers right now. Daffodils are blooming !!!! It's cocking all kind up including crops ....

This time of year I really want snow.....

Cheers from up above


----------



## harro

Yeah, I've seen the news once or twice, and you seem to be getting a few floods also, in certain areas. Stay safe. I'm going to visit there one day after retirement, particularly RAF Conningsby and the Panton bros. farm at East Kirkby, to have a look at a couple of very famous bits of English history, namely PA474 and NX611.

Cheers.


----------



## ven

Thanks, I am a little lower down(90 miles) from Cumbria(Lake District) . It has been a nightmare for them and thought with them all effected . Right before Christmas and failed by poor flood defences that just moved the flood water further down the river! It's not the first time either for them ......

Here around Manchester it is rain rain rain although where I am is kind of high up and the nearest river is a 100m or so bellow(and a mile away). Have noticed the roads getting worse though with floods, I blame poor maintenance and leaves etc blocking them. Even the motorway is getting flooded regularly (m60) and can be quite hazardous , more so for traffic on the other side. As the drains over flow and form puddles in the fast lane, cars hit the water and send a huge wave over the central reservation which impaires drivers vision for a few seconds as wipers can't clear the flood in time. 

I digress , but it seems almost a daily occurrence and a serious accident in the waiting . 

Hope you enjoy the visit  I do complain a lot about the UK but there are some really beautiful parts to visit . Just bring or borrow an anorak from mr McNair :laughing:


----------



## kj2

12-14 C, some drizzle, mostly cloudy, little bit of wind. Good enough for me


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Christmas time in New England in the US. Normally 30-40 degrees F around this time of year but we're breaking records this December because of funky El Nino wind pattern. Been in the upper 60s for the past few weeks.


----------



## jabe1

Overall, it's been unseasonably warm. Today, however, we had a few inches of lake effect snow.
it is supposed to be over 60f this next Wednesday though.
i don't ever remember having a winter this mild...


----------



## LGT

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Christmas time in New England in the US. Normally 30-40 degrees F around this time of year but we're breaking records this December because of funky El Nino wind pattern. Been in the upper 60s for the past few weeks.


Not quite as warm just a bit north in Massachusetts, but close. Working outdoors, I'll enjoy these temperatures as long as they last.


----------



## MrJino

5:20 PM in southern california.
Weather is cool, slight wind, clear skies.
I'd say about 50 or 55.


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Bit on the warm side for me but I would swap ya :laughing: if only for a few days . Here in the miserable uk it's 07:05 , still dark, wet as always with a very mild 12oC-15oC right now . We are having one if not the warmest Decembers right now. Daffodils are blooming !!!! It's cocking all kind up including crops ....
> 
> This time of year I really want snow.....
> 
> Cheers from up above



I'm in central Maryland and we had temperatures in the mid-60s until this week, the warmest Dec. so far. But it's in the low 40s now which is more typical.


----------



## magellan

MrJino said:


> 5:20 PM in southern california.
> Weather is cool, slight wind, clear skies.
> I'd say about 50 or 55.



I grew up in L.A. back in the 50s and 60s, Westchester, Playa del Rey, Woodland Hills. Went to U.C. Riverside for two years and lived in Cucamonga.


----------



## PolarLi

Up in Arctic Norway at 69 degree north, it's 1.6 degree celsius right now. Cloudy, no wind, 35 cm snow on the ground. This time a year, the sun is below the horizon for two months, so it dark outside for about 20 hours a day, with 4 hours of twilight. Great conditions for flashlights and vampires :laughing:


----------



## yoyoman

Around Geneva, it's been warm and very foggy. Not enough enough snow in the mountains and the skiers are complaining. Took my daughter horse riding today and although it was pretty warm, the damp went to my bones. BBQ a steak tonight and the dampness was tough.


----------



## magellan

PolarLi said:


> Up in Arctic Norway at 69 degree north, it's 1.6 degree celsius right now. Cloudy, no wind, 35 cm snow on the ground. This time a year, the sun is below the horizon for two months, so it dark outside for about 20 hours a day, with 4 hours of twilight. Great conditions for flashlights and vampires :laughing:



Wow, are you in Tromso by any chance?


----------



## PolarLi

Good guess, but no. Although it's not that far away.


----------



## Welfare

Portsmouth in the UK, it's absolutely howling and very wet... I love it :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

Today; cold, wet and windy. Should clear up in a day or two. I wouldn't mind little bit of snow with Christmas


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> I wouldn't mind LOTS of snow with Christmas




+1


----------



## LGT

57 degrees in Southeast massachusetts right now with light mist.


----------



## StarHalo

Current conditions:


----------



## nfetterly

It's about 65 degrees F (~18 C or so) in Cincinnati Ohio, having a thunder storm this evening & had tornado watches in the afternoon.

No white Christmas. I at least want to put a fire on - but when we had a house party 2 weeks ago it got up to ~75 F in the house & we had to open the door.


----------



## Str8stroke

80 and rain all day. 82 & rain for Christmas. Bummer for the kids who get outdoor toys this year.


----------



## pvsampson

22 Celsius and overcast with the occasional light shower.

Forecast is the same for tomorrow,Christmas Eve here now,and will be the first Christmas Day under 35 C that I can remember since the early 1990's.Looking forward to a mild day.


----------



## ven

THE SUN IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bestellen

Today; Beautiful, Sunny, Warm, pleasant day! Wait, it'll change...........


----------



## kj2

Morning was cold and cloudy. In the afternoon we had some sunshine, but now towards the evening, rain and the wind is picking up also.


----------



## GLHunter

For Christmas day it's wonderful weather here in Terrible Haute, IN. 

49.3 degrees F, calm, sunny... YES! :twothumbs


----------



## MAD777

85° totally sunny, 90% humidity. Just another typical December day in South Florida. Everything is closed, so nothing to do but lay on the beach.


----------



## harro

What a contrast in a week. Whilst we are in El Nino conditions ( for Aus, that means drier, hotter conditions than usual ) at present, its raining and about 17 deg C ( Top of about 22 deg C for today ). Supposedly, we're heading for about 15-20 mm of rain today ( 26/12/2015 8:45am ). Traditionally, El Nino tends to break down here around March - May ( Autumn/Fall for Aus. ). It is nice to hear some decent rain on the roof, after some pretty hot conditions over the last week. Ohh, and a week closer to the shortest day, haha. 
Seems quite a few members are affected by El Nino at present. Interesting to see how it affects your part of the globe.
Cheers
Mike.


----------



## StarHalo

Current conditions, Merry Christmas:


----------



## jabe1

Serious halo around the full moon tonight, stunning!


----------



## harro

> Current conditions, Merry Christmas:





A nephew received a Streamlight TL1 from Messrs Clauss, and is hanging out to show it off. We'll have a bit of fun tonight.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

A trace of snow at the airport ( McCarran / Las Vegas ) just before 2am early Christmas morning.


----------



## PolarLi

Weather tonight: Refreshing! :santa:



Edit: Doesn't work on mobile devices?


----------



## yoyoman

Tokyo is sunny with a bit of nip in the air. A nice change from the fog around Geneva.


----------



## harro

> QUOTE=PolarLi;4807094]Weather tonight: Refreshing! :santa:


[/QUOTE]


That looks great, what were you lighting the area up with ( not the headlight on the snowmobile ) ?


----------



## PolarLi

Light is called _Moonlight Bright As Day 3000_ it's a helmet/head/bike light with 3000 lumens. (on the video it's only running half power) Light is actually developed not far from here. What differ this from most lights on the market is fan cooling, so it can run full power for as long you have battery left with no overheating or step down. Same guy also sell a 1500, 6000 and 10000(!) lumen light. Now that's a headlamp


----------



## smokinbasser

Made it through a round of tornados in Rowlett Texas yesterday a lot of folks didn't survive.


----------



## harro

PolarLi said:


> Light is called _Moonlight Bright As Day 3000_ it's a helmet/head/bike light with 3000 lumens. (on the video it's only running half power) Light is actually developed not far from here. What differ this from most lights on the market is fan cooling, so it can run full power for as long you have battery left with no overheating or step down. Same guy also sell a 1500, 6000 and 10000(!) lumen light. Now that's a headlamp



Very nice !!


----------



## harro

smokinbasser said:


> Made it through a round of tornados in Rowlett Texas yesterday a lot of folks didn't survive.



Even down here, we've heard of the devastation you guys have had to endure. The pictures tell a sad story. Best wishes and stay as safe as you can.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

cold,but clear.

It's currently 35 degrees F with a east 15-mph wind.

(wind chill of 22 degrees F.)


----------



## Steve K

things here in central Illinois have improved, but we also were impacted by the big storm moving across the middle of the US a couple of days ago. 

We got a lot of rain and freezing rain. Combined with high winds, there were tree branches breaking off and taking out the power lines, as well as whole trees toppling over due to the soil just being too saturated with rain to support the trees when impacted with 40mph winds. 

As an indication of the situation, let me just offer this view of the nearby bike trail (multi-user path) when I ran errands on the bike yesterday...







The ice was pretty nasty on the overpasses too. I discovered that the bike lane on the nearby overpass was still covered with ice, although hidden by an inch of snow. The back end of the bike slid out as soon as I was on the ice, and I was barely able to stand up! Not coincidentally, there were two power poles knocked down by cars at the ends of the bridge. 
I suspect that the roads were warm enough to avoid ice build-up, and the drivers were taken by surprise when they hit that icy bridge.

Between the trees and the drivers, the metro area lost power to roughly a third of its households.. 41,000, according to the news. That was on Monday... I lost power at 9:30am. Power was restored at 7:30am on Tuesday. There are still some people waiting to have power restored.

Despite not being a full-fledged flashlight nerd, my assortment of flashlights and bicycle lights fulfilled my need for batteries and illumination. The Maglite XL100 was very useful... the ability to dim it to a very low level provided enough light to do routine tasks without drawing much power. Having a portable jump-start battery was good too... I was able to run my laptop via an inverter for a few hours. 

I know that some folks in the audience wait for a chance to actually need their flashlights and stash of batteries, but it's a very good feeling to have power come back on and be able to cook food, take a warm shower, and heat the rooms! Thanks to the folks at the electric utility company for working hard in nasty weather and fixing the lines, poles, and transformers!


----------



## ven

PolarLi said:


> Weather tonight: Refreshing! :santa:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Doesn't work on mobile devices?





That is amazing, wow, i love the snow, and to attack the white stuff with a snowmobile..............well:naughty:


----------



## ven

Rain, then drizzle followed by rain, then cloudy, then lots of...............rain

Did i mention rain?

Thoughts with all those effected by the terrible floods up north and not far away from me, devastating is an understatement.


----------



## OCD

Weathers fine...low 30's after record rain last weekend. Now just waiting for the rivers to recede after record flooding. Two major interstates and two other highways all closed due to flooding (all of which) were my only ways to cross one of the rivers to get to work, so I the wife and I stayed home today. My water district pumping station went under water, so now we are under a boil order. Compared to others who have lost everything due to the flooding, we are lucky with just a little inconvenience.


----------



## StarHalo

The first morning of the year 2016; a clean slate:


----------



## orbital

+

Everything as usual today at Lake Michigan:wave:





..you'll learn the water is warmer than the air this time of year


btw= not official yet, but Dec. was warmest ever in Wisconsin


----------



## Steve K

hey StarHalo, that is a lovely blue sky! I've spent some time in SoCal and the weather was quite nice (although some of that was in the old days when the morning smog was bad). I recall a December where I was sitting on the pier at Seal Beach and writing Christmas cards. 

My theory is that southern California's non-exciting weather is compensated by the tendency of the ground to start moving or the foliage to burn uncontrollably... not to mention the issues of water supply. I could imagine spending a few weeks in the winter in San Diego, just to get some variety.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wow, talk about dropping a turd in someone's punch bowl. :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

:laughing: 


I must admit i am mighty jealous...........only thing i have going is darkness from 4pm................just too rainy out to enjoy:fail:


----------



## Steve K

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Wow, talk about dropping a turd in someone's punch bowl. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



but you'll note that I didn't even mention the traffic! 

When I was living in St. Louis, I traveled a lot to see a supplier in the Long Beach area (Rancho Dominguez, actually). It was great, especially in the winter! But there are drawbacks, such as cost of living, traffic, concerns about water (even back then.. around 1990), earthquakes (got to experience a little one rated at 5.6), etc. The cost of housing was crazy too... lots of folks at the supplier had to commute a couple of hours each way in order to be able to afford a decent place. 

Every place has its virtues, and southern California undeniably has some fine weather. Just be prepared to pay the price for it!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:laughing: Yes, tossing in the traffic situation would have put an end to the party. Most kind of you. :lolsign: 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Well, the thread started on 12/19/2015 and it's already 1/1/2016( have not had much time for my fav forum)...it is currently 61 degrees with blue skies and sunshine. Forecast for a long time to come is....blue skies and sunshine. The cool advantage is that it is warm enough to play at night and try out various flashlights...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cold today. Temp around 28 F with a wind chill of about 10 degrees below that. Great weather if you're a husky or a polar bear.


----------



## harro

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cold today. Temp around 28 F with a wind chill of about 10 degrees below that. Great weather if you're a husky or a polar bear.



Mmmmmm......28 deg F.......think i' ll go and stick my head in the freezer for a little while. 
Cant wait for those temps and short days......ohh well.


----------



## kj2

4 deg C, drizzle, thick clouds. 
Some weather models tell winter could kick in, starting coming week. (wet)snow and temperature below 0 C is expected.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

7:30am and it's 25 deg F. Forecast calls for a sunny day with a high of 35 F. Worst part is there's currently a Stage 2 Burn Ban, so no fire in the pellet stove. I hate not being able to have a fire. I hurt my back on Tuesday, so i'm not able to do anything but sit in front of the computer. 

Happy New Year, CPF Family!

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I hurt my back on Tuesday, so i'm not able to do anything but sit in front of the computer.
> 
> Happy New Year, CPF Family!
> 
> ~ Chance



Ouch. Feel better soon Chance. In the meantime, don't lift anything heavier than a flashlight. 

Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks PW. I'm downright miserable; have been for four days. 

~ Chance :sigh:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance,
I can commiserate...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lightlover

Yeah, Chance: 
GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you both. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Hope you get better soon chance, not best start to the year......

If you want cheering up! come visit me, its lovely and..............go on have a guess! :laughing:


----------



## don.gwapo

Low to high 70's everyday all year round because we only have one weather here in Aloha State: Summer.


----------



## StarHalo

It's supposed to be raining, I'm okay with this..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Hope you get better soon chance, not best start to the year......
> 
> If you want cheering up! come visit me, its lovely and..............go on have a guess! :laughing:



Ven,

Thanks for the offer, but I can stay home and have all the rain I want. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

:laughing:

Well that rained on my parade...........

I might as well go dancing in the...........


----------



## PolarLi

...Rain 
Well, definitely no rain here. The Siberian cold has arrived and temp dropped to -14 c tonight.
Some places inland reported -41 c Now that's too cold...


----------



## kj2

Rain and more rain. Up north they are dealing with heavy glazed frost. Last three days, the north had a code Red weather alert.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mid 40's and overcast here in North West Washington, USA.

~ Chance


----------



## kj2

Sunny, few clouds, 7 C, 3 bft.


----------



## GLHunter

The season of death has finally arrived in force in my neck of the woods.

15 degrees F (feels like -1)
17mph wind
Light snow

I hate Winter.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

30 degrees F and a wicked wind chill as a storm moves through. Ugh.


----------



## PolarLi

GLHunter said:


> I hate Winter.



I luuuuve winter :nana: I was out behind my house and took this pic 2 hours ago: 





-5 c, just a tiny bit wind, and clear skies.


----------



## kj2

Winter is coming. Temperatures around zero, some (wet)snow and kinda windy. My flashlights don't mind though [emoji14]


----------



## harro

Very nice. Last Wednesday 13/01/16 we had 44.5 deg C, and the following day struggled to about 19 deg C after a strong Southerly change, which for Aussies ( well..Southern climes of Aus, at least )means fresh winds pushed up from the Antarctic. But, I guess it is High Summer here, after all.

:sweat:


----------



## PolarLi

Not "much" weather on the ground. Calm, clear and cold, -12 C and a decent moon. However, the space weather was a bit more interesting. K-index 5, means a minor geomagnetic storm, a so called force G1. Snapped some pics from the deck tonight:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What an amazing sight. I hope to catch the northern lights in person someday.


----------



## NoNotAgain

Well in the Blue Ridge foot hills, it's been down to +5 degrees F at night and just about freezing during the day.

We're about to get slammed with two plus feet of snow and 25-35 mph winds. 

Snowblower filled up after the weatherization junk was cleaned out. Tines re lubed, tires aired up and fuel tank full. The generators were load tested, though I don't think we'll need them. Better prepared than not.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sunny in the low 50's today. The beautiful Mrs. Gardiner and I spent a few hours cleaning up some gardens and the lawn. I just read about the big storm Jonas getting ready to dump major snow on the East coast members. Stay warm and dry my friends. 

 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Not so great on the US east coast north of Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Is that an electric car warmer cover? 

~ Chance


----------



## savumaki

Balmy here this winter- hasn't gone below -27; usually in the mid 30's.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Is that an electric car warmer cover?
> 
> ~ Chance



If it is...I want my money back...






Because it aint working.

Actually it's an old worn out universal sized Cover Craft Blok It 380 over a custom fit Cover Craft Evolution 4. Cats kept using the evolution for a scratching post so... I covered the cover.
Under it is a Honda Prelude.




^^ those little sticks poking out are 25" wiper blades. The arms raise them about 6" above the window. 





Meanwhile mother nature is helping out with the van...and driveway for that matter.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


>


 Before .....



bykfixer said:


> And ..... After.



Hi bykfixer,

How much time had elapsed between the two photos? Do you have power, food and drink? :buddies:

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Before .....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bykfixer,
> 
> How much time had elapsed between the two photos? Do you have power, food and drink? :buddies:
> 
> ~ Chance



Photo 1 was what we awoke to on Saturday after the storm had moved inland over us a bit and it drizzled all night. We had a 3/4" glaze over everything. But the storm had moved north.

The next photos were about an hour before the wrap around effect had ceased. We called it the Chuck Norris roundhouse kick affect due to all the winds. 

We were stocked up ok on items provided the roof didn't come off the house. 

Folks south of us were plagued with ice and those east got high winds to go with their ice. North and west are all buried in a powdery Utah snow. 

Today the big dig begins.









^^ Mother nature hooked me up regarding the van.
There's concrete showing on the other side.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sunny and low 30s here. I'm able to see large patches of dry pavement everywhere.


----------



## tab665

in my part of NC we got a solid day and a half of nothing but face pelting sleet. which caused me to respond repeatedly "WHERE YOU AT, SNOW?!?!".


----------



## kj2

Sunny, 9-13C, slightly windy. Expected some rain this evening. Will rain more the coming days


----------



## bykfixer

tab665 said:


> in my part of NC we got a solid day and a half of nothing but face pelting sleet. which caused me to respond repeatedly "WHERE YOU AT, SNOW?!?!".



I watched the radar and kept thinking man it sucks to be those folks. That pink on the radar in a snow storm is never a good thing. 
Later I saw reports of a lot of folks in NC being in the dark

When I lived in Greensboro there was an ice storm that coated the place with 4" of it. Living in a high point in a top floor apartment I watched a lightshow as one transformer after another was terminated. 
So I started a batch of home made chicken noodle soup before retiring for the evening hoping the chicken cooked before the power went out.

Next morning I awoke to a warm apartment. Whut-thuh? Flipped on a light switch...light? Really?
Well my chicken soup had cooked all night so the noodles had pretty much melted into a mush, risen to the top and begun to crispy-fy. 

From the Va border north to well south of high point south, to east of raleigh and west to statesville was completely dark. But an approx 2 mile radius around me never lost power. 

Hope you guys have power back.


----------



## kj2

Light rain. More clouds than sun. 4 / 9 °C


----------



## bestellen

Only clouds. No sun 3 / 4 °C


----------



## PhotonWrangler

50f and sunny today. It's a nice break from the recent cold.


----------



## Mr.Sun

Rode the Rino yesterday 73 deg or so .......


----------



## ven

Very nice bike mr sun , here its 3oC ,wet,cold wind and miserable............even had some hail!
I could predict tomorrow will be the same............and the day after:shakehead

It aint no biking weather anyway :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Sun

Thanks Ven  I know lots of mighty fine Audio/Analog/Vinyl aficionados in UK, they certainly build some mighty fine Analog stuff.


----------



## eddiebx

72F and sunny!


----------



## stfc69

Ah, I need another bike in my life! 
Not that it's the weather for it as Ven said, it's 'insert expletive' miserable


----------



## yoyoman

Fog


----------



## kj2

9 °C, broken clouds, windy which makes it feel cold. Expect (much) rain coming week


----------



## NoNotAgain

kj2 said:


> 9 °C, broken clouds, windy which makes it feel cold. Expect (much) rain coming week


As comedian Bill Cosby
https://youtu.be/bputeFGXEjA

was heard to say when he did a skit about Noah. "What's a cubit"?

I was in Amsterdam a few years back when after rain for a week straight and heavy winds from the north west, they raised the flood gates to keep the town from going under.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's predicted to get up to 50F today, but there's another cold snap coming soon.


----------



## StarHalo

82 degrees, good orange-picking weather:


----------



## bykfixer

Ahhhhh springtime in the mid atlantic region of the east coast.

It was 40° when I left for work. By lunch it was 75... By sundown predicted to be 40 again.
No biggy.

Where I was going was in a possible tornado box for late in the day...ok so I'll leave early. 
So I did....driving home I'm listening to the radio. Local forecasters burst in, voices all a-aquiver...
Tornado spotted!!! Eh, that's 20 miles to my right...
They bust back in... Another tornado spotted!! 
Eh, that's 20 left to my left.
Then the flashing message sign lights up with "hazardous conditions ahead"...
Meanwhile, ironically it was nice n peaceful where I had left from. 

I'm watching the radar for the next batch headed towards where I live....welp the radio just broke in speaking of a tornado where I had came from....
I hope they're ok there because that area is packed with double wides.

Normally this sort of thing is no biggy because we get one here or one there. And they last a few seconds...but there have been several that have lasted several minutes... like out in Kansas or Oklahoma. 


Ahhhhh, springtime.

Edit: 
Made it through round 2 unscathed.
It seems some folks found out the hard way that living in a double wide isn't just a bad idea in just Texas to Oklahoma. 
I pray for their families as God called home a few folks in the next county. May they RIP.


----------



## bestellen

Today is sunny. +8C. Good weather!


----------



## kj2

3 °C, Passing clouds and quite sunny during the day. Feels cold because of the wind, but besides that it's pleasant weather.


----------



## StarHalo

82F/28C at the University of California Riverside today, some haze:


----------



## kj2

Around 2C with rain at the moment. Even had some wet snow during the afternoon.


----------



## stargunn

Fargo, ND 3:05am CST, cloudy 25°F


----------



## harro

In reference to StarHalo's pic post. An acquaintance attended a big Agri/fruit growing expo there only a few weeks back ( about 50-60 miles out from L.A. Sorry, I cant remember the name of the city ) and said that the weather was unseasonably warm. Something like about 28 deg C.
I know we only have about 3 weeks of daylight savings to endure, then its hello to darkness an hour earlier. You can just feel the sting starting to wane, in direct sun at present, but theres a massive area of high atmospheric pressure parked over the west of New Zealand presently, which is bringing a hot air mass down from central Aus, to the southern states. We're expecting nearly 40 deg C all this coming week ( 7-11 March ).


----------



## StarHalo

Warm streak over; 64F/18C, bleh..


----------



## harro

Cant say i wouldnt be looking foward to some of those rainy clouds over here. While ElNino means wet and dangerously so, for some, its full on drought down here. Ah well ' ciest la vie '.
You take a really clear, sharp pic, starhalo.


----------



## StarHalo

harro said:


> Cant say i wouldnt be looking foward to some of those rainy clouds over here. While ElNino means wet and dangerously so, for some, its full on drought down here. Ah well ' ciest la vie '.
> You take a really clear, sharp pic, starhalo.



I'd be more content with the rain if it were sufficient to resolve the drought here, but it never is. 

The panoramas are just snaps taken with the iPhone, but the real detail is captured by my actual camera, which of course doesn't do panoramas as well as the phone. There's plenty more to see there though; detail of the University of California Riverside pano from above provided by the camera, love the tower and onramp:


----------



## PolarLi

First real thaw this winter and the first rain this year! 7,5 C.


----------



## StarHalo

72 and gusty over in Newport


----------



## StarHalo

78 and calm down at the movie place


----------



## kj2

Very cloudy, rain with heavy wind gusts up to 90-100 km/u. Temp around 11 degrees Celsius.


----------



## PolarLi

kj2 said:


> Very cloudy, rain with heavy wind gusts up to 90-100 km/u. Temp around 11 degrees Celsius.



11 degrees C is exactly what I had today at 69 degree north... That's about 2000 km north of Amsterdam :thinking: Pretty strong wind here too, but not that bad.


----------



## StarHalo

A rare event here; thunder and lightning. 55F/13C, a mild and steady rain for the last ~30 mins.





Update: The sunset snuck under the clouds and gave us the bonus round:


----------



## StarHalo

Unforecasted surprise storms this evening:


----------



## kj2

atm 14 degrees C with some wind, cloudy though. Weather forecast was a bright sunny day, but looks like the sun in shy today. Temp would be around 18 C tomorrow. Enough sun expected :twothumbs Summer is coming!  although the flashaholic part of me doesn't like that 


PolarLi said:


> 11 degrees C is exactly what I had today at 69 degree north... That's about 2000 km north of Amsterdam :thinking: Pretty strong wind here too, but not that bad.


Still hoping to visit the 'cold' north in the future


----------



## bykfixer

Springtime in the Mid Atlantic:

It's either raining cats & dogs, or raining pollen. Or raining cats & dogs while raining pollen. 

If you like yellow everything we're in our peak viewing season.


----------



## PolarLi

StarHalo said:


> Unforecasted surprise storms this evening:





Nice pic!


----------



## StarHalo

PolarLi said:


> Nice pic!



Ty; it's very rare we get clouds of any note here, so that was quite a surprise to step out of work and be surrounded by them. I knew my phone's battery was very low but I had to get the snap - I did the panorama, flipped the phone to review the pic I'd just taken and then it died. All kinds of luck..


----------



## StarHalo

82F/28C today; some lovely brushwork this evening:


----------



## PolarLi

Gave the phone panorama a try. Great weather for a week now, and another lovely evening tonight. Looks colder than it is. About 0C/32F at night, 10C/50F during the day.


----------



## StarHalo

Fjabulous fjords, definitely nothing like that anywhere near here; once you get one good phone panorama you start using it all the time..


----------



## PolarLi

Thanks! You may not have fjords near by, but California has some really nice (ocean) scenery too. Big Sur comes to mind :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

Started cloudy and chilly this Sunday. But after noon clouds went away and it's very sunny right now with a temp of around 15 degrees Celsius. Feels like 18 if you're in the sun and out of the wind.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We had a snwstorm move through yesterday, dumping several inches. It's supposed to be getting back above freezing later today so I'm hoping this will all melt away soon.


----------



## PolarLi

PhotonWrangler said:


> We had a snwstorm move through yesterday, dumping several inches. It's supposed to be getting back above freezing later today so I'm hoping this will all melt away soon.



I'm waiting on some snow as we speak. :rock:Gonna post a picture of the result if it's anything to write home about.


----------



## kj2

Taken on the highway (no I wasn't driving  ) Cloudy, sunny but also windy. Temp around 8C.


----------



## harro

A bit jelous, KJ2. Whilst we are well into April now ( middle month of autumn/fall ), we have just had a beautiful, dry 26 C day. Unfortunately, our drought ( of about 12 months duration, so far ) is still with us, and looks like being so until about the middle of this year. Traditionally, we would expect an autumn break, and colder, wetter conditions by now, but, at least the evenings are drawing in somewhat. That 8 C day is what we look foward to, in winter ( some of us, anyway ). Thats about an average winter day for us, with nights around -4 C to around 2 or 3 C being common. Nowhere as cold as you guys, though, and not too much snow, except for the hills. Ahh well, not long to wait.


----------



## kj2

harro said:


> A bit jelous, KJ2. Whilst we are well into April now ( middle month of autumn/fall ), we have just had a beautiful, dry 26 C day. Unfortunately, our drought ( of about 12 months duration, so far ) is still with us, and looks like being so until about the middle of this year. Traditionally, we would expect an autumn break, and colder, wetter conditions by now, but, at least the evenings are drawing in somewhat. That 8 C day is what we look foward to, in winter ( some of us, anyway ). Thats about an average winter day for us, with nights around -4 C to around 2 or 3 C being common. Nowhere as cold as you guys, though, and not too much snow, except for the hills. Ahh well, not long to wait.


Clouds are packing now..
Although it looks like it will pass quickly.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's a beautiful, sunny spring day here. I think we're going to be in the 60s F.


----------



## ven

Sunny spells and no rain!!!! that meant i could paint the fence


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ven, are you the builder? ^ What's it going to be?

~ Chance


----------



## MrJino

Little hazy today with light breezes, about 85 degrees.


----------



## StarHalo

Cold gold; already down to 65F/18C at sunset:


----------



## PolarLi

Some sun and 5C/41F currently. Actually had a little bit of fresh snow on the ground this morning, but that is long gone now.


----------



## kj2

Very strange weather today. Started with sun, but also having passing thick clouds with (heavy) rain, hail and sometimes wet snow. Temp is around 8C but feels like 3-5C.


----------



## PolarLi

A "warm" day today, considering the location and time of year, 16C/60F. Some clouds rolled in this evening.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What an interesting cloud pattern.


----------



## MrJino

Yesterday it was mid 60s, today it's high 80s.


----------



## Monocrom

It's nice in NYC tonight. Right around 65 degrees F.

But feels warmer. No wind, no rain.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A little nippy here tonight. It's in the upper 50s but it feels a lot cooler..


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## StarHalo

72F/22C in Corona del Mar


----------



## Monocrom

It be wet. :sigh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It be wet here too, but that's the way I like it this time of year. The wet keeps everything watered.

~ Chance the Gardener


----------



## Monocrom

Nice garden.


----------



## PolarLi

It was snow in the air 3 days ago. Today it was 21C/70F clear skies, calm. Mowed the lawn... Weather never gets boring around here, that's for sure.

And yeah, nice garden!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks, Guys. I got caught in the rain Sunday. It's been cloudy but no rain since then.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Summerish. Yesterday was the first day of 90-degree weather.... and one of the most frustrating days of my life. Just B.S. on top of more B.S.

Happy Summer! :ironic:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Low to mid 80s and sunny here. We could use some rain.


----------



## PolarLi

Nice weather for a week now, but not surprisingly, late tonight some fog from the ocean eventually arrived. 20 minutes after this pic was taken, sky was grey. Temp at midnight is 10C/50F


----------



## Monocrom

Humid.


----------



## StarHalo

The first 100 degree day of the year, and it wanted everyone to know, as the needle stayed there from roughly noon 'til 6PM.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

73 and sunny here with relatively low humidity today.


----------



## kj2

Sunny with clouds, 23 Celsius. Has been a weird week. Very sunny, very warm and humid weather with much rain in the afternoon/evening. Some parts in the south had to deal with flooding.


----------



## PolarLi

Having some blast of cold air form the north 4C/39F, rain, with snow above 500 meters. Had up to gale force wind yesterday.


----------



## lacrimosa

Currently in the middle of a weird weather event here in Sydney, Australia. About 18.5C, heavy rain and 50km/h winds. Apparently we're getting about a month's worth of rain just in this weekend.


----------



## ven

Must be 25-28oC ish


----------



## SCEMan

103° yesterday, 93° today and dry.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There's a storm moving through. We need the rain badly.


----------



## Monocrom

Wet again. But thankfully the rain stopped.


----------



## CLHC

To hot for my blood at 95°F this afternoon in my neck of the woods. There's a reason I left Hawaii and California to move to the PNW.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

117 yesterday, 113 today....


----------



## CLHC

Here's inside my home:


----------



## SCEMan

PhotonWrangler said:


> There's a storm moving through. We need the rain badly.



What is this "rain" you speak off? :thinking:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

SCEMan said:


> What is this "rain" you speak off? :thinking:



Ha. It never rains in southern California. Now that song will be stuck in my head for awhile.


----------



## Monocrom

Slowly getting hotter. :shakehead


----------



## PolarLi

Slowly getting colder. But the wood stove is roaring, so no worries


----------



## Monocrom

Ironically, today feels like a nice Autumn day.


----------



## StarHalo

Nudged 109F today, but tomorrow is forecast to be the hot day..


----------



## RUSH FAN

120 degrees!


----------



## P_A_S_1

109? 120? Whoa!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

118 today, currently it is 102 degrees at 10:10pm. High tomorrow is expected to be 124...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Triple digits!? That's just gross. Ugh. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

115F with smoke incoming; nearest fires are on the coast, so it's from ~70 miles out. Previous record high was 108, in 1929.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've been in Tucson when it was 117 F. You couldn't touch anything inside of a car without letting it cool down first.

The past couple of days here have been in the low 90s. Too hot for me, especially when the humidity gets into the muggy range.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

Holy crap, everyone stay safe in the southwest U.S. 

It's 76 degrees with 47% humidity where I'm at.


----------



## StarHalo

More scenes from the day:

Firefighting plane on the move







The orange stuff they use to draw visible retardant lines is called Phos-Chek, it's hard to miss when a plane has used it






Snowing ash






Summer Solstice 2016


----------



## Monocrom

Starting to get humid. Though I'm thankful that with June almost over, the weather wasn't too hot or sticky this month.


----------



## harro

harro said:


> :sweat:
> 
> How's the weather where you are ?? Right at this moment ( 5:30 PM Saturday 19/12/2015......or 12/19/2015, which ever way you look at it ), we've got about 42 deg C ( I think that's about 106 - 107 deg F ) outside, and daylight from about 5 AM till around 9 PM. Ideal flashlight weather...... NOT !! Ha...and we just about cant be any further from the shortest day for us Southern Hemisphereians. ( Bryan Adams - Summer Of 69 crankin' through the TU8200 valve amp and Visaton Classic 200's ) Dreaming of crunchy white lawns and short days/long nights. Ahh well, only six months to go.
> Cheers and beers from downunder.
> Mike.



What a difference six months makes. After a maximum temperature of 6°C and squally wind with misty rain today, we're heading for a low of -2°C tonight and snow down to 500 Meters ( No snow right here, i'm only at about 150 Meters AMSL )
. 14 hrs of dark and 10 hrs of daylight as well, ideal torch/flashlight weather.


----------



## Monocrom

Quite pleasant the last two days. Not looking forward to the dog days of Summer in July/August.


----------



## Richub

It's summer in the Netherlands, Europe, but the weather hasn't been much fun the last weeks... 

It's cool and humid, with a lot of heavy showers (Where I live there has been over 240mm of rain the last 4 weeks, over 1/4th of the annual amount we get here), the temperature was mostly below average for this region, only about 18-21 degrees Celcius.

The 23rd of June we even had the worst hailstorm in a very long time, with hailstones up to the size of tennisballs, causing millions of euro's damage in the southeastern part of the Netherlands...





An impression of the hailstones that came down on 23 June.

I'm hoping there will be nicer weather ahead of us, especially since it's almost summer holiday season here.


----------



## kj2

The amount of rain is ridiculously, the last couple of weeks. No large hailstones where I live (nearby the Veluwe).


----------



## Richub

The summer picked up a bit: The excessive rain showers stopped, and the temperature went up a bit to 22 degrees Celsius. Still a bit too cloudy for my taste, but at least it's dry now.

This weather suits me fine, as I have trouble with the sticky heat that we have sometimes.


----------



## kj2

Richub said:


> The summer picked up a bit: The excessive rain showers stopped, and the temperature went up a bit to 22 degrees Celsius. Still a bit too cloudy for my taste, but at least it's dry now.
> 
> This weather suits me fine, as I have trouble with the sticky heat that we have sometimes.


dry and cloudy.. perfect weather for beamshots


----------



## jonnyfgroove

It's fog season were I live. 61 degree high today with cold, gusting winds.:shakehead Still better than sweltering though...


----------



## MarNav1

Putrid outside 95f and 78 dewpoint. Thank God for a/c lol.


----------



## StarHalo

Heat and smoke


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Almost 100F and 100% humidity. I miss winter.


----------



## bykfixer

Only 136 where I am...







These guys are the ones who have it rough today.
Note this photo was taken in April. 

The asphalt arrives over 300° and stays about 225° for a while. Especially in the typical mid Atlantic summer humidity. 

Pavers are due back after this...



Today involes watching this giant Tonka toy rip out bad pipe and put in new.




It's a biggy.





Loads this truck in 2 good scoops.

At least there's been a nice breeze blowing since 7am.


----------



## wimmer21

Lots and lots of rainfall over the past several weeks, until this weekend. The Sun popped out finally... now everyone is complaining about the humidity. 


And now here's an unrelated photo of the Sky Train


----------



## StarHalo

More unremarkable heat, but our first decent sunset in a month that wasn't caused by a portion of the state burning down..


----------



## kj2

Cloudy with rain atm. Should clear up this evening. Hope so, have take a few beamshot photos


----------



## StarHalo

Lightning and hail storm 50 miles to the east; it wouldn't normally be a big deal, but this is about as close as I've been to rain in ~3 months..


----------



## StarHalo

Been a few days, time to burn again; this fire is located directly on the singular highway that leads over/through the mountain range and has closed it, so everyone who made the hour-plus drive down the mountain to work here now has a four-plus hour drive home..

Edit: As of 6:40PM local time; 82,000 evacuated, 9,000 acres burned, 0% containment.


----------



## adnj

Sometimes it gets to 90 degrees F.


----------



## StarHalo

Coastal fires; only about 80 out there now, quite mild.


----------



## bykfixer

Ever since I was a little kid I noticed within a week before or after August 17 I need a jacket at night where I live...
Tonight (8/23, 6 days after the 17th) is night #2 with a jacket on.


----------



## kj2

Very warm the last week, with temperatures between 26 and 32 Celsius. For this evening (heavy) rain, thunder, hail and wind gusts are predicted.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Some lightning and rain moving into my area. I love a good summer thunderstorm, as long as I can watch it from a dry spot.


----------



## jumboroll

looks like a fair weather with a chance of thunderstorm in the afternoon


----------



## roger-roger

> Hurricane MadelineAdvisory Number 021
> Issued at 500 AM HST WED AUG 31 2016
> SUMMARY OF 500 AM HST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> Location: 18.9N 153.1W
> ABOUT 140 MI...230 KM ESE OF HILO HAWAII
> ABOUT 355 MI...565 KM ESE OF HONOLULU HAWAII
> Maximum sustained winds: 80 MPH...130 KM/H
> Present movement: W or 260 degrees AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
> Minimum central pressure: 988 MB...29.18 INCHES


----------



## StarHalo

What's the scene there in Hawaii, getting dark to the East? Somebody get some pictures, I worry for the coffee crops..


----------



## roger-roger

StarHalo said:


> What's the scene there in Hawaii, getting dark to the East? Somebody get some pictures, I worry for the coffee crops..




I live in Honolulu about 200mi WNW. Word is heavy rain, flash flood warnings. Wind strength has subsided a bit from last night. Looks like a glancing blow of the southern tip of Hawaii, *if* Madeline continues its current path. Hilo floods out very easily.

Still early but Hurricaine Lester looks to be skirting north. 

Most coffee production is on the west side, protected by two volcano over 10,000' high.


----------



## orbital

+

I'v cut my grass 2 times since the 4th of July weekend (the little rain was taken up by the trees above)
It's been the fifth warmest summer & the fourth warmest August

The next two night the lows are going to be around 50F w/ low humidity,, the thought of that makes me slightly giddy....:laughing:

Actually looking forward to replacing my nearly 40 year old snowblower

*AHHHHH Fall's coming!!!!!!!*


----------



## roger-roger

> .SITUATION OVERVIEW...HURRICANE LESTER IS FORECAST TO APPROACH THE STATE FROM THE EAST
> OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. THE CURRENT CENTRAL PACIFIC
> HURRICANE CENTER FORECAST BRINGS LESTER VERY CLOSE TO THE MAIN
> HAWAIIAN ISLANDS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY. DEPENDING ON THE EXACT TRACK
> THAT LESTER TAKES...STRONG DAMAGING WINDS AND HEAVY RAINFALL ARE
> POSSIBLE. LARGE AND DAMAGING SURF IS EXPECTED FOR EAST FACING
> SHORES AS WELL. IT IS STILL TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE WHICH ISLAND IS
> AT MOST RISK FROM LESTER.
> 
> .PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> 
> IT IS VITAL THAT YOU DO NOT FOCUS ON THE EXACT FORECAST TRACK.
> FORECAST MOVEMENT...DIRECTION...AND SPEED ARE ONLY ESTIMATES.
> EVEN SMALL ERRORS IN THE FORECAST TRACK CAN MEAN MAJOR
> DIFFERENCES IN WHERE THE WORST CONDITIONS WILL OCCUR. DAMAGING EFFECTS CAN EXTEND FAR FROM THE CENTER.




http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...orm+Warning&lat=19.7&lon=-155.09#.V8jocWVJ3fb


Its blowing about 120mph at present.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

roger-roger said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...orm+Warning&lat=19.7&lon=-155.09#.V8jocWVJ3fb
> 
> 
> Its blowing about 120mph at present.



Holy mackerel. I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## roger-roger

From the reports I've seen the wind in the hurricane was up to 145mph this morning, but down to 105 presently. Based on its current path the hurricane watch has been downgraded to tropical storm watch. 

The good news is it's now traveling 15 degrees more northerly--the more the better. The bad news is uncharacteristically high storm surf will be hitting the east of the Big Island tonight. 

I can say for the island I live on (Oahu), there are long stretches on the eastern side with beachfront homes, straddled by more homes across a narrow coastal road. All less than 10' above high tide. They are not infrequently subject to damage from the usual heavy weather every few years. Now if you combine huge surf with tropical storm winds... Actually the some of the size predictions might almost be considered monstrous.


----------



## roger-roger

*NASA sees Hurricane Lester approaching Hawaiian Islands*

*September 2, 2016*




http://phys.org/news/2016-09-nasa-hurricane-lester-approaching-hawaiian.html

Interesting stuff here.


----------



## kj2

Well, it's warm for September.

Here is the local forecast for the coming days.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Hot,sunny,and dry.

About 85 degrees F outside right now..way too hot for Oregon.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Had a strong storm move through and it dropped from 90 to 70 with much lower humidity. It's quite comfortable now.


----------



## StarHalo

The clouds considering their options in nearby Norco, 100 degrees. It rained briefly after this photo was taken, our first measurable rainfall in ~4 months.


----------



## kelmo

102 degrees F today in Sacramento California!


----------



## StarHalo

Upper 90's at the Amazon warehouse, indecisive clouds all around, a brief rain burst over the mountains to the East..





The remnants of those rain clouds were between me and the sunset when I got home..


----------



## StarHalo

80 degrees even down in Corona:


----------



## TheDane

Hi,

I am new to this forum and I am living in Denmark.

The weather right now is fine in the part of the country where I live. Sunny with approx. temp. of 15 degrees C. It is starting to get fall and soon the temperature will start to drop.
The summer was not the best this year - a lot of rain ! But also some good warm sunny days in between.
Let us see what the winter will bring. Normally we get temperatures down below the freezing point in periods with snow but we can also have mild winters with temperatures ranging from 3 to 7 degrees C. and with windy and raining conditions.


----------



## StarHalo

Sunrise; ~60 degrees, morning fluff, birds.


----------



## bykfixer

TheDane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am living in Denmark.
> 
> The weather right now is fine in the part of the country where I live. Sunny with approx. temp. of 15 degrees C. It is starting to get fall and soon the temperature will start to drop.
> The summer was not the best this year - a lot of rain ! But also some good warm sunny days in between.
> Let us see what the winter will bring. Normally we get temperatures down below the freezing point in periods with snow but we can also have mild winters with temperatures ranging from 3 to 7 degrees C. and with windy and raining conditions.



Welcome to CPF. 
Sounds like you have a climate similar to the Va climate here in the US. We either get a mild winter from a Texas type influence or a wild one from a Michigan influence... or both. lol 

Summers are muggy but not so hot like out in Arizona.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Fall has arrived and it is beautiful. Temperature during the day is around 58 degrees. It drops to low 50's at night. 

~ Chance


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Very wet,and very windy.

Back on Thursday we had 1.72 inches of rain in 1 day.

Yesterday another 0.54 inches of rain poured down.

Not normal Oregon weather...


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's wet, really really wet. We've had more rain in the last three days than we've had in the last five months. AquaMan couldn't stand this rain.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Some wandering overnight showers, a mild 75 with clouds..


----------



## StarHalo

Got called off work while heading in to work. So one from the morning road, ~65 degrees:


----------



## StarHalo

Only nudging mid-70's in the day now, it reportedly dipped into the 30's overnight; cooler and rain tomorrow so tonight provided a nice farewell to nice weather:


----------



## Capolini

^^^^

Nice sunset! I have been to Calif. twice,,Valley Village area[Suburbs of LA]. I got some nice pictures of sunsets over pacific and also Mt. whitney!


weather here,,,,sleeting ~39F W/ Strong winds gusting to 40MPH,,,,,,TEMP dropped 22 degrees in 2.5 hours ,,,it was 71F today,,tomorrow high of 43 w/ more strong winds.


----------



## Capolini

Near Venice Beach,CA,


----------



## StarHalo

Nearly an inch of rain predicted but it's holding off until after sunset, so we get this ominous, rolling fire-within sky; barely 60 degrees..


----------



## harro

You guys all take some pretty nice photos. I know jelousey is a curse, but boy, i wish i had the artistic eye you all seem to display, and the ability to capture that vision on media.


----------



## StarHalo

harro said:


> You guys all take some pretty nice photos. I know jelousey is a curse, but boy, i wish i had the artistic eye you all seem to display, and the ability to capture that vision on media.



The first rule of photography is to stand in front of something interesting; you don't live in the US, so that's interesting - get some pictures..


----------



## StarHalo

70 degrees down here, but not up there..


----------



## kj2

Winter-weather right now. Last night we had snow vary between 5 to 10 centimeters. And although we can handle water, people can't handle snow over here 
At the moment it's a mix of wet-snow and rain. Temp around 2-5C. Plus it's quite windy.


----------



## MAD777

Low of 75°F last night in South Florida. Land of Neverwinter.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Clear and cold here in The Pacific Northwest. It finally warmed up enough to wash the car yesterday. 39F. It wasn't bad when the sunshine was making its way through the trees, but that didn't last long. Come on March.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo, 

Can you see those mountains from your house? They are awesome! 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Can you see those mountains from your house? They are awesome!



Can't miss 'em


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Move-in day? :thinking: 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Move-in day? :thinking:



Indeed; it looks roughly the same now, just with more pictures on the walls..


----------



## StarHalo

Days of nonstop rain, midwest-style raining, just hovering in a breezy mid-50's. Birds are happy though..


----------



## Offgridled

Hail storm in sunny southern California 



how to use print screen


----------



## StarHalo

Finally the summer returns; almost 80 down at Tom's Farms today, I bought some buffalo sausage and beer mustard, took home a pizza. The band was playing ZZ Top's "Tush"..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

34 degrees and snowing for the next 24 hours. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Mid-50's and merely gray, rain incoming that will last over the next couple days.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Rain in California - Good. Dull lawnmower blade - Bad.  Fun picture. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> 34 degrees and snowing for the next 24 hours.
> 
> ~ Chance


 
About inches later it finally stopped. Lots of broken branches from it being so wet. 

~ Chance  

This is the same area of the yard, just taken from a different angle.


----------



## StarHalo

That's some seriously stuck snow; hope you didn't have to drive in that..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nope. :twothumbs The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I went grocery shopping Saturday, and my son's school closed due to the weather. I don't have anything I have to do today either. [email protected]@Ks like a few of the Japanese maples sustained some damage. Bummer.

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

The Japanese maples will survive. You be careful and enjoy the family time there


----------



## dichthuat

IT'S 5 pm in singapore. it is nice:naughty::naughty:


----------



## RedLED

In Palm Springs it was over 80 today, tomorrow: 86 just right!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Substantial dammage to these two maples and some more around the yard. The hedge lost about half its height, which won't bounce back. It'll be lots of work to prune and haul everything off. 

~ Chance :sigh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Be of good cheer. In a couple of months Spring will be here. 





The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and her cat, Star. 

~ Chance


----------



## kj2

Got some snow this week. Little over 3cm. It's cold when the wind picks up. Temp around -2C but can feel like -10C in the evening.


----------



## TKC

*​We have a lot of snow, with another Blizzard coming on Mon.*


----------



## RedLED

Today in the high 70's to low to mid 80's. In Palm Springs, California.


----------



## recDNA

Blizzard watch here in New England. Just had a blizzard a couple of days ago too. Only 3 inches last night.


----------



## Tejasandre

Record high. 86. San Antonio Texas.


----------



## aginthelaw

We had record high temps of 62 degrees in NJ Wednesday then snow on Thursday


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's pretty windy here tonight. Hoping the power doesn't go o


----------



## Offgridled

It was 77 here today blue sky's. So Cal..


----------



## mniezen

Here is my house after coming back from a holiday in South America. Not real cold maybe -12C but lots of snow. I was told 4 ft in 2 days. I am 6ft 6inches tall and the snow is up to my crotch. On my front lawn. Never mind up the mountain behind me.


image ru


----------



## StarHalo

86 and cloudless with frequent seagulls..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Seagulls?! Yuck! :sick2: Nothing but rats with wings. Just like pigeons, only bigger. Jonathan Livingston Seagull was a lie. They've always been rats with wings and they'll always be rats with wings. 

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED

It was like almost 100 degrees today.

I love the desert, dude! 

We have every window in the house open, I also, like to encourage intruders....


----------



## StarHalo

Nudged 90, with a mild salty sea breeze from the west:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's wet ....... make that, very wet. However, the signs of an approaching Spring are beginning to emerge. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ooh. Now that's promising!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> Ooh. Now that's promising!



Exactly! 

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED

Almost 100 today!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Pacific Northwest ..... more rain. But yesterday it was 50 degrees and sunny. I started my Spring training. Thought I was gunna die. 

~ Chance 

This hill is on our church property. I used a four wheel drive Husqvarna walk behind mower. Afterwords, I had two beers and a long, hot, shower.


----------



## StarHalo

A casual pace on the morning commute today, because we didn't have a choice..


----------



## StarHalo

Mashed potatoes and lightning; thunderstorms inbound. Breezy 60's.


----------



## StarHalo

70's with sun and breeze, other nearby areas got massive gusts


----------



## Offgridled

It was super gusty up here in the foothills today. And another great pic.


----------



## StarHalo

Cooler, topping out at 68 today, mild sea breeze. Fun fact: Living near the largest county in the US means you get Emergency Broadcast System weather alerts for a thunderstorm that's on the Nevada border, ~250 miles away..


----------



## StarHalo

Summer mode; 90's all week. Still that last bit of snow hanging on 10,000+ feet up..


----------



## StarHalo

102 degrees, 20% humidity with a modest ~15 mph wind - somehow still only one wildfire just outside of Big Bear..


----------



## StarHalo

Full-on midwest mode out there now..


----------



## kj2

Dry and warm. Today around 22-24 Celsius. Tomorrow it will go up to 30C. Rain is expected tomorrow towards the evening.


----------



## StarHalo

Ventured into the 100's earlier today, the wandering clouds got together as the afternoon wore on, now a flood warning with some intermittent rain:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nice shot! That lightning looks like a giant crack in the sky.


----------



## StarHalo

80 and perfect down at Balboa


----------



## Watchman323

I am in houston. 
We have minute rains everyday, then they evaporate and you get glasses.


----------



## StarHalo

The high today was 79, combined with the fact that early mornings aren't quite as sunny as before, it's a bit of an autumn preview..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I don't care about you guy's weather conditions, I'm just here to [email protected]@K at StarHalo's pictures. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I don't care about you guy's weather conditions, I'm just here to [email protected]@K at StarHalo's pictures. ~ Chance



Ty, I've posted some related remainders over in the photos thread.


----------



## StarHalo

Called off work going in to work again, so enjoy the view from a junction ramp; a messy sky with scattered thunderstorms on one side and blue skies on the other. Same story at home, where temps are already over 100 at the time of this post..


----------



## StarHalo

A surprise thunderstorm brought us from nearly 100 degrees down to 75 in a couple hours; a brief quarter-inch soaking that will hopefully help fight nearby fires..


----------



## StarHalo

More messy-cloud surprise rain nearby this evening, which put on quite a show for sunset..


----------



## MAD777

Waiting for tomorrow's landfall of Category 5 Hurricane Irma here in South Florida. Just another day in the Tropics.


----------



## StarHalo

~500 acres of brush fire ~10 miles away welcoming everyone home from work this evening..


----------



## StarHalo

Rough day; three dead up north, and just to the south (pictured here) roughly a dozen homes lost and an injured firefighter to brush fires.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Fall has arrived in the Pacific Northwest. 

~ CG


----------



## StarHalo

Still 89 degrees and gusty at 10:30PM..


----------



## StarHalo

103 degrees down at the stadium, hottest postseason game in history:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What a great photo! ...... You can keep the heat. :sweat: 

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo

Nudging 90's with a mild breeze, finally just normal summer weather without fires or emergencies..


----------



## StarHalo

65 degrees stepping out of work this evening


----------



## snoopstah

Just had our first snow a couple of days ago in Vancouver, and some high winds that knocked our power out for about 5 hours, so here I am on CPF looking for an upgrade to my cheap eBay flashlight!


----------



## StarHalo

Just breaking 70 this afternoon, the sky choosing an oceanic theme..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

snoopstah said:


> Just had our first snow a couple of days ago in Vancouver, and some high winds that knocked our power out for about 5 hours, so here I am on CPF looking for an upgrade to my cheap eBay flashlight!


 
CPF member for five years and you're just now [email protected]@King to upgrade from a cheap eBay light?! You possess some serious willpower! :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## Lee-G

New member and a true weather geek

Davis vantage vue weather station, connected up to a dedicated pc for collecting local weather data
The data then gets published to a twitter feed and wunderground
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IUNITEDK514#history

11:00 AM Current Temp: 10.1°C Wind: 3.0 mph Barometer: 1017.5hPa 3hr Trend: +1.9hPa Rain Today: 0.0mm Dewpoint: 4.6°C Dry

Sad hobby :laughing:


----------



## TheShadowGuy

It's getting colder out. Foggy or frosty mornings are preferably to the humid heat of summer, at least. 

Good as time as any to think about posting regularly again... It's been a crazy year.


----------



## StarHalo

Southern California snow! ..a mile up and ten miles away. In the low 80s here.


----------



## LGT

38 degrees F today, sunny with no wind. An absolutely beautiful day. Next week looks to be in the 40’s. A nice change from the sub zero/single digit 15 mph wind days we’ve had recently.


----------



## StarHalo

A cloudless 81, gotta say it was a good day..


----------



## StarHalo

A wall of rain and snow sat in the distance all day waiting for the sun to go down, and now that it's evening, here it comes:


----------



## ven

Snow! Beast from the east hits the UK. Unfortunately not deep enough to keep me off work this morning......


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Snow! Beast from the east hits the UK. Unfortunately not deep enough to keep me off work this morning......


Yes, the snow is back. Hope it goes as quickly as it came 
Only 0.5cm of snow where I live, but in the north they had 20cm of snow. And for Thursday, the expected windchill is -17/-19C in the morning


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Yes, the snow is back. Hope it goes as quickly as it came
> Only 0.5cm of snow where I live, but in the north they had 20cm of snow. And for Thursday, the expected windchill is -17/-19C in the morning




Haha, i knew you would have similar weather as pretty much Europe is effected with this cold spell. Its been on /off all day here and around Manchester, not as bad as the East cost. Just had a mini blizzard again which has just stopped. So its kind of snow showers throughout day..............if persists over night i may get a day off work!!! 
Earlier




Later





Yes we have been forecast a -15 wind chill for Thursday also with more snow Fri and Sat.....................


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We had a bit of un-seasonable snow last week, but it's gone now since it's warmed to the mid 40's. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Nothing a ride on snow blower would not sort CG

Nice garden!


----------



## StarHalo

A fresh coat 5000' and above..


----------



## StarHalo

Yesterday's dramatic clouds ushering in calm, 70's weather today..


----------



## StarHalo

Low 70's and mostly overcast with haze in Aliso Viejo this afternoon:


----------



## LGT

Low 50's, abundant sunshine. Much better then it was one month ago. Wet heavy snow 50 to 60 mph winds.


----------



## StarHalo

*95°*F, those of you on the East Coast wondering where the warmer temps went, sorry about that..


----------



## StarHalo

72° at a surprisingly festive sunset:


----------



## StarHalo

Mid 80's and breezy with scattered clouds and intermittent attack aircraft..


----------



## StarHalo

115 degrees.


----------



## ven

Damn StarHalo , that’s toasty! It’s been pretty much a record breaking summer for us here in the UK, 80’s and almost 90F this weekend(might surpass yet). Been the hottest June, July so far is carrying it on......Grass is burning, even fires (saddle worth moor and winter hill). Most annoying is the helicopters flying over and catching people lighting fires.........Thankfully arrested, I would have ......well not family friendly.


----------



## bykfixer

I was listening to a radio show that was discussing the heat in Germany and your country Ven. They were talking about a truck getting stuck because the road had melted. 
Of course my thought was goodness it must be scorching there. 

Then they said "the tar road melted when temperatures reached near 90°".... 
"Near 90°?" I thought....





I guess I shouldn't sit still in my truck very long....


----------



## ven

Haha, I would say it’s the *beep* we are using or quality of . Our roads are beyond a disgrace and are not getting better....


----------



## ven

I am not sure of the actual temps though, my temp gun is in Work No doubt it will be a lot higher than 90F though.
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...to-tarmac-as-uk-swelters-in-heatwave-11428271


----------



## StarHalo

Day 2; only 109 today:


----------



## StarHalo

75 degrees stepping out the door at 7:30 this morning; this guy goes flying directly over me snowing a trail of feathers, guess it was a good morning to grab breakfast on the go..


----------



## search_and_rescue

StarHalo, You have a seriously good camera 📷 !


----------



## lightknot

**********************-------Sonoran Desert Warm.-------****************************


----------



## troutpool

StarHalo, that's a Cooper's Hawk. Nice shot!


----------



## NoNotAgain

troutpool said:


> StarHalo, that's a Cooper's Hawk. Nice shot!



I've got two mated pairs of Cooper's hawks and a pair of Red Tailed Hawks that have decimated all of the Morning doves, most of the Cardinals and not as many as I'd like to see Grackles and Starlings. 

A feral cat had a litter of 4 kittens and the Cooper's hawks got 2 of the 4 kittens. 

Spoke with the folks at Lyndhurst Nature rehabilitation center about moving the Hawks away. Other than removing the food source, they're protected and can't be touched. 

I haven't had my feeders out since April but the Hawks still keep coming by daily.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

About 79 degrees F inside my apartment...93 degrees F outside.

(even with a portable window-vent A/C running..still stuffy in here..)

Way too hot for my liking....it's not normal Oregon weather.


----------



## adnj

I only check the weather to find out what day it will rain. Just about the same temperature every day here in the Caribbean. 

I may have to get rid of our house in the States. [emoji41]


----------



## StarHalo

Another day over the century mark, another fire:


----------



## 59ride

5 deg c at 7 am, 19 deg c at midday


----------



## RA40

So. Cal has been, will be pretty miserable. I expect the SC Edison electricity statement to be high during summer yet these higher than "normal" periods hurt. Paid $167 and expect to see a $200+ shortly. News predicted 95F yet everywhere I was the car temp indicated 98-99F. With the humidity that bumps it into the 103F+ ranges. Have some projects to do in the garage but that's not been an enjoyable prospect.


----------



## night.hoodie

National Weather Service said:


> Weather report for Williamsburg, Williamsburg-Jamestown Airport, VA, United States (kjgg) as of 2018-08-07 17:55:00Z
> Values of "None" indicate that the value is missing from the report.
> Temperature: 34.0 C / 93.0 F
> Rel. Humidity: 49%
> Wind speed: 1.34 m/s (1 Bft, 2.61 knots)
> Wind direction: 230 deg (SW)
> Pressure: 1015 hPa
> Dew Point: 22.0 C / 71.0 F
> Weather: Clear sky
> Cloudtype: None
> Sky Conditions: clear



Saying it is hot is not really getting the point across, but if you want to know how hot... a couple of hobbits just lobbed a ring into my yard. We are probably doomed.


----------



## AZPops

You know it's HOT, when you see Geko's running around wearing Ray-Bans, and carrying canteens! 


Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Should convicted arsonists be burned at the stake? 

~ CG


----------



## AMD64Blondie

FML....

11:15 PM,and it's 68 degrees F outside.
(Thankfully,only 74 degrees F inside my apartment..)


----------



## StarHalo

- Had the first Pumpkin Spice Frappuccino of the year

- Watched the first NFL game of the season

- Bought a bottle of pumpkin beer

- Costco has their selection of Christmas trees on display

Thank you for participating in Summer 2018, this concludes our broadcast day..


----------



## bykfixer

We're watching Florence go around us.

It's kinda sureal-like as it was to our south, then to the west and now to the north.


----------



## tokaji

I even can't imagine what is it like to be around a hurricane

Take care


----------



## StarHalo

Just nudged above 80 today, right around 70 at a barbecue-scented sunset:


----------



## night.hoodie

Weather report for Hummel/Saluda Field (kw75) as of 2018-11-06 11:55:00Z
Values of "None" indicate that the value is missing from the report.
Temperature: 15.6 C / 60.1 F
Rel. Humidity: 100%
Wind speed: 4.02 m/s (3 Bft, 7.82 knots)
Wind direction: 150 deg (SSE)
Pressure: 1014 hPa
Dew Point: 15.6 C / 60.1 F
Weather: Overcast
Cloudtype: None
Sky Conditions: overcast

Last couple days and nights, experienced a type of precipitation I am unfamiliar with, but it seems probably not uncommon for this area. At first I thought it was drizzle, must be, but isn't quite like any drizzle I have experienced before. Tiny specks not really falling, but blowing in all directions with or without wind. It is like aerosol, eventually accumulating and then beading and dripping on all outdoor surfaces. So it is tiny drizzle, and a lot of it, and quite beautiful in the beam of a flashlight.


----------



## StarHalo

night.hoodie said:


> Last couple days and nights, experienced a type of precipitation I am unfamiliar with, but it seems probably not uncommon for this area. At first I thought it was drizzle, must be, but isn't quite like any drizzle I have experienced before. Tiny specks not really falling, but blowing in all directions with or without wind. It is like aerosol, eventually accumulating and then beading and dripping on all outdoor surfaces. So it is tiny drizzle, and a lot of it, and quite beautiful in the beam of a flashlight.



That's marine layer fog, as explained by your matching temperature and dew point; if you can get outside and above it, that's how you get the dramatic "clouds on the ground" photos usually associated with bridges and coastal areas.

Near Big Sur, a long time ago:


----------



## night.hoodie

Thank you StarHalo! I will remember that.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

43 degrees F,sunny...winds out of the east at 19 mph,gusting to 26 mph.

Wind chill is a chilly 36 degrees F.

This is in Portland,OR,by the way.


----------



## StarHalo

Nudged 70 today, still above 60 at sunset, moon (upper left) waxing crescent; lengthy rains next week:


----------



## StarHalo

Only made it to the lower 60's today, one last pretty sunset before rain ruins it for the rest of the week; a flood watch for tomorrow has already been issued..


----------



## StarHalo

Back to normalcy; nearly 80 degrees with full sunshine, a fine day for a walk even if you're missing part of an ear. Lunar eclipse tomorrow, supposed to be cloudy..


----------



## Need a Light?

Currently -6F (with minimal wind), in the middle of roughly 1' of snow. It's my favorite. Endless use of turbo on lights, and I love cold weather, so it's great. Also love using lights when it's snowing, just for beam visibility fun!

Also StarHalo, is the kitty ear clipped as a sign of a spayed/neutered stray or a fight? Either way love the cat, very nice.


----------



## StarHalo

Need a Light? said:


> Currently -6F (with minimal wind), in the middle of roughly 1' of snow. It's my favorite. Endless use of turbo on lights, and I love cold weather, so it's great. Also love using lights when it's snowing, just for beam visibility fun!



Get pictures!



Need a Light? said:


> Also StarHalo, is the kitty ear clipped as a sign of a spayed/neutered stray or a fight? Either way love the cat, very nice.



He's a street fighter kitty, only the ear is missing.


----------



## StarHalo

As advertised: Mid 70s today, but only upper 50s near 9PM as the moon bids adieu:


----------



## StarHalo

Nudging 80 with clear skies, a nice day to coast comfortably in the sun


----------



## harro

Last Friday 25th Jan 117°F or in metric, about 45/46°C. A bit calmer this week with mid 30's °C predicted, but thats Aus. Hopefully our winter coming might follow you guys stateside, cold. I actually had two generators prepped last Friday because of rolling outages to protect the grid and supply, one for the roof cooler and one for the fridge/freezer, but it didnt eventuate for us thankfully.

:sweat:


----------



## MayerLight

Eh, it's a bit cold but not too bad. Mornings are between 20-45°F. Temperatures should be picking up a bit this week. Though according to the forecast the week after is going to be rainy. This is in the Oklahoma City area.


----------



## markr6

Tomorrow night: -15°F
Wednesday high: -10°F
Wednesday night: -18°F

Add in the 30mph wind. OUCH!!


----------



## SCEMan

markr6 said:


> Tomorrow night: -15°F
> Wednesday high: -10°F
> Wednesday night: -18°F
> 
> Add in the 30mph wind. OUCH!!



 That's one of our biggest concerns. 
Our family is looking to relocate from SoCal in the future and weather is one of the deciding factors in finding a new location.


----------



## martinaee

Yeah, about to be hammered with cold by me too. Ugh... Into the negative F temps we go, I guess.


----------



## Need a Light?

Ah I'm sorry I would've gotten pics but it wasn't actively snowing. And pics of light on turbo lose their meaning when the current tech destroys my quad 219b s41s ha.


----------



## PartyPete

Pretty mild winter so far. I'm in the southeast US, so we never truly have bad winters. Although we did get surprised with an early December storm that dumped nearly a foot of snow here. But otherwise the temperatures have been tolerable.


----------



## scout24

My Son lives just south of Buffalo, NY. They've had about three feet of snow since last Friday, and are expecting 1-2 more today. Single digit cold, with brisk winds from the west. He laughed when I told him we had 6" yesterday.


----------



## jabe1

The car showed -6 today at about 11am when I was leaving an appointment. 
Just got the water line for the dishwasher unfrozen. 
I think I'll pass on the dog walk this evening.


----------



## scout24

Well, I had a pic of my thermometer showing -7.5° but flickr isn't cooperating.


----------



## LeanBurn

For winter in Canada...today is almost balmy at 50F. We are going to get a little bit of cold in the next few days dipping to -8F...but then 2 days later back up to 14F. We have no snow to speak of currently either.


----------



## markr6

-16°F two mornings straight here in Indiana. I like cold and winter, but that 56° on Monday will feel pretty nice. 45-50 this weekend too.


----------



## StarHalo

Mid 50's with thunderstorms and some flooding, hope those of you in the midwest are staying warm (and can also post pictures)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great pictures and [email protected]@Ks like a nice place to live. :thumbsup: 

~ cG


----------



## SCEMan

Another rainbow from SoCal...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Vestureofblood 5,000 lumen Maglite at midnight. The forecast calls for off and on snow over the next week. Very unusual for a Pacific N.W. February.

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo

Constant squalls; rain, sun, rain, sun, rain, etc., always hovering in the mid 50's


----------



## StarHalo

Frickin' cold; wind chill isn't making it into the 50's, freezing overnight


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We're not accustomed to this. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We're not accustomed to this.



Still got power/services?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Still got power/services?



Yes, thankfully. All the power lines in Parkland are underground. 

I purchased a generator in 1999.  I've had occasion to use it twice.  Our basement floor is four feet under grade, and up until last year we've had to utilize sump pumps in an exterior hole at the house's edge. No power ..... lots of water in the basement.


----------



## StarHalo

Yeah, did the whole basement sealing/sump/foundation thing in the midwest so it'd be there for tornadoes, wouldn't do it otherwise. Hope you all are staying warm..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you, StarHalo. 

I just read there are 148,000 customers sans power in our major provider's area. I purchased five gallons of gas and fired-up the generator last Thursday... just in case. The pellet stove is providing 73 degree room temperature. We love wood heat. 

~ Chance

Last November -


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well, the snow finally turned to rain, so I decided I could make it out of the driveway and restock some groceries....... 

I was wrong. :shakehead 






However, It wasn't for lack of effort.


----------



## MAD777

Started to snow here in the White Mountains of New Hampshire. Perhaps a foot tonight. We'll see.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>



You can just tell everybody you deliberately parked it that way, mad drift skills..


----------



## MAD777

MAD777 said:


> Started to snow here in the White Mountains of New Hampshire. Perhaps a foot tonight. We'll see.


We are up to 10" on the ground, still snowing, but the sun is shining brightly. Weird day, but beautiful!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MAD777 said:


> We are up to 10" on the ground, still snowing, but the sun is shining brightly. Weird day, but beautiful!



Are you regretting that you moved away from south Florida? Our recent snowfall, minor by most all comparison, is the most we've received in a week for the last 50 years.

~ Cg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> You can just tell everybody you deliberately parked it that way, mad drift skills..



He he .... thought I was going to make it right up to the point I knew I wasn't. We have plenty of food n drink so I decided not to shovel the next 60 feet to freedom. 

~ Cg


----------



## MAD777

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Are you regretting that you moved away from south Florida? Our recent snowfall, minor by most all comparison, is the most we've received in a week for the last 50 years.
> 
> ~ Cg


Not at all! I'm loving the snow. I think one looks at it differently when retired, LOL.
I have take a trip back to Florida in March and I'm dreading it. Will be 90° and humid!

Plus, flashlight beams bounce off the snow brighter! [emoji16]


----------



## StarHalo

Most of today: Bleh.





The slide areas had a rough day (photo credit CalTrans)


----------



## MAD777

^^^^^^
The Mother of all Potholes! [emoji23]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Receiving too much water, regardless of its form, is always problematic. 

How's your snow situation, MAD777?

~ cG


----------



## MAD777

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How's your snow situation, MAD777?
> ~ cG



Still snowing hard here in the White Mountains. Up to 4" now. They were forecasting a wintry mix, but fortunately it's been all fluffy snow!


----------



## adawong

LA, California and it is currently sprinkling. loving the rain right now!:twothumbs


----------



## SCEMan

Tonight's forecast is 40% snow in La Verne, CA. 
Unbelievable 


San Gabriel mountains from behind my house.






Auto Club Raceway at Pomona. Winternationals just finished last week...


----------



## StarHalo

Killer foreground at Pomona, that'd be a great poster..

Yeah, I'm pretty sure we missed flurries by a few minutes, and I'm only at 600 feet. Was approaching 60 at noon and we were into the lower 40's by sunset, a very thick coat up there..


----------



## raggie33

rainy and cold and my only transportation is a motorcycle sucked today i needed my heart meds so had to ride in the rain


----------



## Lumen83

MAD777 said:


> Still snowing hard here in the White Mountains. Up to 4" now. They were forecasting a wintry mix, but fortunately it's been all fluffy snow!



What are you up to in the whites?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SCEMan said:


> Tonight's forecast is 40% snow in La Verne, CA.
> Unbelievable
> 
> 
> San Gabriel mountains from behind my house.



HA! No wonder you're always wearing a tux. You've got a million dollar view. I'd wear me some tuxedo pajamas if I had that view! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## SCEMan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> HA! No wonder you're always wearing a tux. You've got a million dollar view. I'd wear me some tuxedo pajamas if I had that view! :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



If only that were true, sigh. I had to climb the hill behind my house for that view.

BTW, that’s a rental tux...


----------



## MAD777

Lumen83 said:


> What are you up to in the whites?


Up to nothing! LOL
I built a house & retired to the mountains.
View out my front window...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Over the next 3 to 4 days we're supposed to get rain,snow,and ice all mixed together..

JUST PERFECT!!!!!!!


----------



## StarHalo

Some intriguing brushwork this evening; cold spell's over, nudged 60 today, will nudge 70's next week..


----------



## SCEMan

Beautiful day on Friday in San Diego. Taken from the flight deck of the USS Midway.


----------



## StarHalo

Love me some Coronado bridge; timely too, since the sailor in that original photo just passed away.


----------



## MAD777

That's a classic view. I also read of the sailor's passing.


----------



## Lumen83

MAD777 said:


> Up to nothing! LOL
> I built a house & retired to the mountains.
> View out my front window...



That is awesome! What a view. I love it up there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SCEMan said:


> BTW, that’s a rental tux...


 
Nevertheless. You wear it like you own it.  

Sunny and cold here in Parkland. Well, cold for us. Mid 20's at night. Mid to high 40's during the day.

~ Cg


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## StarHalo

Mid 60's and sunny today, windows-down driving


----------



## StarHalo

Nudged 70 today; it's not just the coast that gets waves (bonus airplane just to the right of the light pole I totally missed until editing..)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great picture, StarHalo! Had to go to Flicker to see the plane. (Old eyes) Fortuitous catch. :thumbsup: 

Snow here, most of tomorrow.  

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

50-ish but windy out there, had to run out, get the pic, run back in..


----------



## StarHalo

Mid 70's today and tomorrow, some haze, occasional Imperial Japanese


----------



## Monocrom

Sunny and nice, with just a hint of a cold wind.


----------



## ninemm

Gorgeous view! You guys got all the snow up in the Whites this winter while us "Southerners (NH)" got very little! Luckily we did get up there to hike a fair bit and take in the beautiful scenery. 



MAD777 said:


> Up to nothing! LOL
> I built a house & retired to the mountains.
> View out my front window...


----------



## Kasterlab

We have a real spring. It's already quite warm and sunny


----------



## StarHalo

80s Sunday/Monday, spring has sprung as verified by the mama cat under my neighbor's shrub:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Rain..rain and more rain.

(Accuweather is forecasting over 4 inches of rain in the next 5 days.)

This is not normal Portland,OR weather...


----------



## Frijid

Mowed grass for the first time of the year yesterday. Guess it's time for everything to be growing like crazy now lol


----------



## StarHalo

90 degrees


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Disgustingly hot.

70 degrees F with a 61 degree F dewpoint(61% humidity)
at 6:30 AM.

This is really bizzare weather for the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## LeanBurn

Right now it is 16C (61F), I usually calibrate a good weather day to be about 23C (73F) to be my ideal.

It is however going up to 30C (86F), which is my upper limit for being comfortable. Any hotter and it becomes increasingly unbearable. :sweat:


----------



## aginthelaw

AMD64Blondie said:


> Disgustingly hot.
> 
> 70 degrees F with a 61 degree F dewpoint(61% humidity)
> at 6:30 AM.
> 
> This is really bizzare weather for the Pacific Northwest.



84 degrees on the arctic circle a few weeks ago was even weirder


----------



## Bullzeyebill

102 here in Woodland at 6:15 PM.

Bill


----------



## StarHalo

I watched the thermometer like a hawk on Sunday sure that it'd be our first day to hit the century mark - it peaked at exactly 99 and sat there for a few hours before falling. The first time I checked on Monday it was already 104. And we matched that again Tuesday.


----------



## AVService

Clear & Cool and a Chance of BLUE!!!!!


----------



## lightknot

It's a little warm outside;


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

lightknot said:


> It's a little warm outside;



Is it true what they say? It's the humidity, not the heat. Cuz the last time I burnt my finger from the flame of a candle it was the heat! :candle:


----------



## lightknot

Well, they say that "It's a dry heat"




so it is *a little *easier to bear.


----------



## Monocrom

Starting to get hot here.


----------



## kj2

It is 'ridiculously' warm (at least for us here) the last couple of days. And with little to no wind, you really feel the temperature when you're outside. Today 31-33C.


----------



## buds224

Japan's rainy season in full effect. At least 8 straight days of rain, possibly more. The forecast doesn't go beyond that for us here, so we'll see how long that lasts. Humidity was at 93% today in the high 70s.


----------



## StarHalo

Nudged 90's with lousy haze and cloud cover all day, which broke up just enough in the evening for a panoramic sunset:


----------



## Monocrom

Hot & humid.


----------



## WDR65

Mid 90's here with 80-90% percent humidity. Give me a dry heat any day compared to this.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We've had two of these over the last two weeks.


----------



## Monocrom

Surprisingly a bit mild today, for the middle of Summer.


----------



## LGT

Digging up quahogs in one part of town, West Island, 78 degrees. Drive home about four miles, 91 degrees.


----------



## LGT

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We've had two of these over the last two weeks.



What’s that big tree in your backyard, and do you have a river running through your estate.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

LGT said:


> What’s that big tree in your backyard, and do you have a river running through your estate.



It's a Poplar. One of the largest growing weeds in the Pacific North West. No, not normally.


----------



## LeanBurn

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's a Poplar. One of the largest growing weeds in the Pacific North West. No, not normally.



I can agree on Poplars being vile weeds. As if the sticky, sappy, fluff producing, weak wood quality wasn't enough...they are prolific shoot spreaders as well. 

I wish my region could have rain like that 30min every other night.


----------



## StarHalo

Been nudging the century mark most every day for a couple weeks now, though it cools enough after sunset to rest the AC..


----------



## bykfixer

Yesterday morning at my house a nice October-like northern breeze greeted me at the front door. Gonna be a nice day I thought. 

I drove to the coast for work and good gosh it was like being in the Florida Keys in mid-July. Mid 90's…… both heat and humidity. Drenching wet with sweat after 5 minutes outdoors at that place I had to go indoors for a time after being in a sauna for a few hours. The over weight office dwellers had the place like walking into a freezer. Meanwhile the thin folks were wearing sweaters. 

Couldn't wait to get back to 84 degrees and 43% humidity. An afternoon thunder storm watered the brown lawn enough to make the blades perk up as if saying thank you while the big old thirsty oak trees said "that's it?" lol. 

Depending on where you are in Virginia in summer you can go from really nice to awful in just a couple of hours. Places where everything flat is man made tend to be a lot less humid most of the summer. Places near ocean waves tend to be pretty uncomfortable during the dog days. I live in between the two so it can go either way depending on the breeze that day.


----------



## SCEMan

Beautiful summer evening in the So Cal foothills last night.


----------



## StarHalo

I could plainly see that sunset was better to the NW of me, nicely done.


----------



## SCEMan

StarHalo said:


> I could plainly see that sunset was better to the NW of me, nicely done.


Thanks, but just an iPhone shot from Bonelli Bluffs RV Resort. Toughest part was holding steady after a few drinks... [h=1][/h]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wet and mid 60's. Don't move here. It's always wet n cloudy. 

Doot doot doot [email protected]@kin out my back door -


----------



## Monocrom

Pretty nice in NYC today, actually.


----------



## LeanBurn

At least its green Chauncey....

At the end of summer/start of fall grass starts to turn brown here due to lack of moisture. Your area looks nicer.

It is 17C or 63F here, windy and dry.


----------



## orbital

+

Crazy wet & stormy:


Current Advisories 

Flash Flood Watch until October 2, 10:00am
Flood Advisory until October 1, 09:45pm
*Flash Flood Warning until October 1, 10:30pm*


----------



## Monocrom

It's Oct, 2nd 2019.... and it's 91 degrees F. outside! 

Summer in NYC this year was one of the mildest on record. Looks like Summer felt like making a cameo appearance in Oct.!


----------



## PartyPete

Sick of the hot weather. We are approaching 11 pm and it's still 80 degrees and almost 100% humidity! It's October 2nd and it was nearly 100 degrees today!

The weather here during October is anyone's guess. We could have snow late in the month or days of near 100 degree highs. You just never know. 

Even by Halloween you can never tell...might need shorts or a ski jacket for trick-or-treating. [emoji363][emoji316]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mid to high 60's. Wet most of the time. It's worth it!


----------



## Monocrom

Rain, but very cool. Not too bad out.


----------



## PartyPete

Ok, it's been cold for a week and I'm already sick of it. 

The tail end of October was fairly warm, but rainy and put a bit of a damper on the Halloween festivities. Why can't it just be 70 and sunny year round? [emoji5]


----------



## orbital

+
*
It is colder in Dallas TX right now than Anchorage AK.*

..for me, snow plows have been out 4 separate days already this Fall, -10F wind chill this early this morning, NOT IMPRESSED!


----------



## LeanBurn

Its going to be 45F (7C) today here in Alberta Canada.


----------



## ven

Wet, windy, 4oC around 5am give/take. Summer tends to be the same, just 20oC ........
Lots of leaves on the ground, makes it look nicer on the eye at this time of year.


----------



## jabe1

25F right now and 5-6 inches of snow on the ground.

Is it bad if I’m already sick of winter?


----------



## SCEMan

83 and sunny. Enjoying the great weather before the next earthquake or wildfire...


----------



## bykfixer

Jack Frost has o-ficially crossed the Mason Dixon line (again this year).
62 yesterday, 26 tomorrow. Brrrrr.


----------



## MAD777

In central New Hampshire, we've had 4" of snow last night. Tonight's low is forecast at 10°F.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## richbuff

Quote from CNN: "We're still 38 days from the official start of winter, but Mother Nature doesn't care." Hundreds of cold weather records broken. 

The key word is "official" or better yet: "officially".

The sun is at it lowest angle for the year on December 21, so why is that not the middle of winter, instead of the beginning?

I asked this question when I was young, 11, and intelligent. No adult could answer. Then, at that point, I knew that adults were faking their intelligence. No one could answer. Not a one. 

The coldest day of the year in the lower 48 is in early January, only two weeks after winter "officially" begins. 

Same with Summer, June 21st; and the hottest day of the year is early July. 

Same with March 21 and September 21st, when the suns angle is 50%: Why are those two dates not the middle of Spring and Autumn?

Well, scientifically, in the real physical world, _"officially" is very wrong._ The two solstice dates and the two equinox dates are the _middle_ of Astronomical summer, winter, spring and autumn. 

The middle of Meteorological winter, spring, summer and autumn occur a few days later, due to the heat storage effect of the oceans. 

Because the suns angle is a sine function, not a linear function, the seasons are not each three months long. Spring and Autumn are two months long, and summer and winter are four months long. In 60 days, from February 21st to April 21st, the sun advances from 25% to 75% of its range of angle. One third of the X axis of the sine function does not result in one third of the range of the Y axis. Zero to 30 degrees, one third of the first quadrant, results in half of the range of the sine function, to 0.50 (1/2) from zero, on its way to 1.0 in the next two thirds of its range from 30 degrees to 90 degrees. 

Same thing with meteorological seasons; physically, in reality, there are two 4 month long seasons and two 2 month long seasons. List all 365 days of the year in a column, then enter the average daily high for each date. Within the range from the lowest to highest temperatures, the top 25 percent of the temperatures occur in a four month period. The bottom quadrille of the temperatures occur over a four month period. The second quadrille of temperatures occur in only a two month period. Same with the 3rd quadrille of temperatures. 

If it seems that average temperatures occur less often, and colder and hotter weather occurs more often, that is because that is what actually happens. 

Meteorologically, figure Summer to be May, June, July and August. Autumn is September and October. Winter is November, December, January and February. Spring is March and April. 

The Astronomical first day of all four of the seasons is ascertained by going back about nine days to the previous 21st of the preceding month: April 21st, August 21st, October 21st and February 21st are when the suns angle is at the quarter-points, thus demarcating the first day of the Astronomical seasons. The quarter-points of the suns' angle do not occur halfway between the suns' eguinox and solstice points, because the sine function is not linear. 

Where else is "officially" starkly in opposition to physical reality? Well, in suburban America, dogs are "officially" domestic and tame animals. Ask someone who has walked 8,000 pedestrian miles in residential neighborhoods what the Physical Truth is about such sometimes unpredictably dangerous animals.


----------



## Monocrom

Old Man Winter paid NYC an early visit. :santa:


----------



## Lumen83

85 Degrees and mostly sunny. Just got out of the pool.


----------



## StarHalo

All summer all weekend; hung right around 90 most of the afternoon again, but the increased clouds giving us the first photogenic sunset in many weeks portends rain on the way..


----------



## StarHalo

The rain held off exactly long enough to give us one more sunset, hence the fresh raindrops on the ground:


----------



## StarHalo

Going in to work this morning; now THAT's a snowline:


----------



## StarHalo

7 PM, 55 degrees, still California


----------



## Monocrom

It be cold. About 30 degrees F.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's 5:16 pm and 52 degrees with lots n lots of record-setting rainfall.


----------



## bykfixer

Time for warm socks here.


----------



## SCEMan

Twilight on SoCal mountains after first winter storm. 5:45 pm, high 40s at Auto Club Raceway in Pomona.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

49 degrees now , going to 38 tonight. Gets cool close to Sac.

Bill


----------



## StarHalo

A couple of days ago I caught the passing of the cold front we're currently under:


----------



## RedLED

Star,

I may have to hire you as an assistant! Except you out do me!

Nice work,

RL


----------



## bykfixer

Weather is typical for this time of year below the Mason Dixon line. At least I think I'm still south of it. With all the crazy happening some think Michael Bloombuerg paid to have it moved to the Georgia/Florida line……

Anyway here it's "whether" not weather. It's "whether" it'll be cold or "whether"' it'll be spring again on a weekly basis. So far this winter that pattern continues. We're in a cold snap as a Great Lakes influence is in charge for now with a Lousianna air mass scheduled for next week.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

46 degrees F and raining.

(we've had nearly 2 inches of rain in the past 24 hours..Ahh...lovely Oregon weather...)


----------



## richbuff

Hi everyone,

Happy Solar Quarter Point Day!

Today, the suns' angle at noon is 25% of its range above minimum at noon, in the northern hemisphere. That means that today is the first day of Astronomical Spring. One more month from now, on March 21st, the suns' angle will be at the 50% point, halfway high in the sky at noon, the middle of Astronomical Spring. 

Notice that the quarter point is not halfway between the lowest point, at Dec. 21st and the halfway point, at March 21st, time-wise. The quarter point occurs two thirds of the way past the lowest point and one third of the way to the halfway point, because the arcsine of 0.50 is 30 degrees, not 45 degrees. That is, the sine function is not linear. With a linear function, a certain amount increase on the X axis results in the same percentage increase on the Y axis. Not so with non-linear functions. 25% increase on the X axis with the sine function does not equate to a 25% increase on the Y axis.


----------



## StarHalo

Low 80's with wind, so fate didn't miss a beat:






News helicopters hovering in formation:


----------



## RedLED

Saw that, they think is was the result of a homeless encampment.


----------



## lightknot




----------



## richbuff

Today is April 21st, one third of the way from March 21st to June 21st. That means that for the northern hemisphere, north of the tropic of cancer, and south of the arctic circle, the solar angle is three-quarters (75%) of the way from the lowest on December 21st to the highest on June 21st. 

So, for those of us who are located at a latitude from 23 1/2 degrees to 66 1/2 degrees latitude, this is the end of Astronomical spring and the beginning of Astronomical summer. After four more months, the four month long Astronomical summer will end, and the two month long Astronomical Autumn will begin on September 21st. 

Because the arcsine of 1/2 is not 45 degrees, but instead is 30 degrees, the top quadrille of daily average temperatures occur in a four month period, and the second and third quadrille of daily average temperatures each occur in a two month period. Four months for Astronomical winter, too. So, if it seems that middle range temperatures occur only one sixth of the time, twice a year for a total of one third of the year, that is because that is what actually happens for people who are located between the tropic of cancer and the arctic circle. Lowest quadrille temperatures occur one-third of the year, and highest quadrille temperatures occur one-third of the year, due to the sinusoidal, not linear change of the annual solar angle. 

Btw, today's weather around mid afternoon ranged from partly wintry through springy to partly summery.


----------



## MAD777

Whatever you call this season, it snowed here today in the mountains of NH, April 22.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

Even the flowers look like a corona virus here. 
Aauuugghhhh!! We're all doomed!!!!


----------



## SCEMan

87 today, mid 90's for the weekend. First heatwave of the year.
Lots of lizards and little critters out and about.


----------



## ven

20oC and sunny , blue skies and set for the weekend in manchester . Been nice ever since the lockdown, I am sure lack of pollution is playing it’s part and helping!


----------



## lightknot

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bullzeyebill

200C. Now that is nice and toasty. Lol.

Bill


----------



## ven

Bullzeyebill said:


> 200C. Now that is nice and toasty. Lol.
> 
> Bill




If thats my post Bill:nana:. 20oC or maybe easier to just say 68F
Another blue sky morning.
Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## desert.snake

Good weather - a big cloud of about 10 km by 4 km emitted lightning for 6 hours, I have not seen this since 1992. It was last night, lasted about 6 hours.











[video]http://vk.com/feed?z=video1085606_456239465[/video]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP3ElWruKHY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoMp2y2cF5A 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrvKyzlH1lI


----------



## Monocrom

Actually, quite nice here in New York City; today.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

103 earlier. Doqn to 102 tomorrtow. AC working hard to keep it at 75. Low humidity.

Bill


----------



## MAD777

104.4° today on my front porch in the White Mountains. It's not supposed to be this hot in New Hampshire! [emoji26]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLED

Today was 110F. It is 20:00 and is 98F. Kept the A/C at our usual 71F.


----------



## bykfixer

Somebody turned on the sauna here. 

My boss was 2 states away and asked what the weather was like. I replied "like the Florida Keys"……she asked when I'd been there. I said "never, because I hear it's just like it is here today and I don't want to be here if it's like there and I don't to be there if it is like it is here"……"and there the bugs are big enough to strap wheels on and ride? Nope aint going there." 
It was double 86 here today. 86 degrees and 86% humidity. Normal for July here, but when it's been 60 and breezes out of the north then double 86 suddenly. Heat stroke time.


----------



## StarHalo

Hit 100 and hung there for some time today


----------



## Monocrom

Raining now. But it was nice out for most of the day. Never even got that thunderstorm we were promised.


----------



## bykfixer

The 3 H's of June: 
Hazy, Hot, Humid


----------



## MAD777

Misty New England day in the mountains of New Hampshire. Much needed though as it hasn't rained in over 3 weeks. Good for the plants, shrubs & trees I planted a couple of weeks ago. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Rained, tiny bit of thunder, and now followed up with a day of humidity.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It rained this morning but the sun appeared in the afternoon. Dried out the lawn enough to get in the midweek mow. It's currently 66 degrees and 64% humidity. 

A perfect Pacific Northwest day.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A perfect Pacific Northwest day.



Looks beautiful.

Sun rose here awhile ago. Foggier outside than 19th Century London night however.


----------



## raggie33

its so hot here in north ga i vomit walking to the store hot and humid


----------



## Roger Sully

raggie33 said:


> its so hot here in north ga i vomit walking to the store hot and humid



That just sounds bad...are you keeping hydrated? At first thought that sounds like heat exhaustion/ heat stroke!! Have you gotten checked out? How rare you feeling today?


----------



## Monocrom

Surprisingly pleasant. Not too hot at all today or yesterday.


----------



## orbital

+

*Dewpoint* 74°F (23°C) 
I'll take -20F windchill over a Dewpoint of 74°F any day.

HELL!


----------



## raggie33

i am burning up here in georgia . im trying to find one nice thing about georgia there is nothing lol. if i could afford to move id move


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Raggie, do you have an air conditioner?

Bill


----------



## RedLED

114 F today.


----------



## ledbetter

RedLED said:


> 114 F today.


I like Palm Springs in the winter when it’s about 80, but if you got a pool and a cold pitcher of margaritas, it’s not so bad. It finally hit 70 here by the beach in Ventura- No complaints!


----------



## RedLED

We are used to it. This is the longest time I have spent in one spot since 1977. Low tonight will be 90. AC unit will either run without stopping, or will come on and off 10,000 times during the summer. In Aug., we are going to Beverly Hills.


----------



## raggie33

Bullzeyebill said:


> Raggie, do you have an air conditioner?
> 
> Bill



yes one of those who vent out a hose in window. i love it but it so power hungry since the air it vents out is cooled air dumb design but its all the hoa allows


----------



## raggie33

Roger Sully said:


> That just sounds bad...are you keeping hydrated? At first thought that sounds like heat exhaustion/ heat stroke!! Have you gotten checked out? How rare you feeling today?



ive always been not able to deal with the heat. its a bit better now that they got my thyroid in check


----------



## Monocrom

One word.... _*Humid. *_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> ive always been not able to deal with the heat. its a bit better now that they got my thyroid in check


 

When it gets hot and I have to work outside, I take a dishtowel and place a bunch of ice cubes on it, then roll it up kinda like a long burrito, wrap it around my neck and off to work I go. It's amazing the amount of relief it provides. 

I also always cover up with a long sleeve shirt and place a piece of cloth under my hat that provides total protection for the sides of my face and neck. People often comment - "You look like someone that lives in the desert."


----------



## RedLED

Forecast for the Coachella Valley for tomorrow is 120F!


----------



## Monocrom

Not too bad, since the storm showers passed through last night.


----------



## desert.snake

Near hell, today 34-36, 200 km south of me above 40, judging by the map as in Iraq and Arizona, although it seems like hell in texas too..


----------



## Monocrom

Better.... Now that the scattered showers seem to be done.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

104.0 F (40.0 C) at the Airport. 105.1 F (40.6 C) next door at Las Vegas.


----------



## SCEMan

112° F today and wildfires all around with ashes in the air. Covid still raging, and now this apocalyptic looking red sun setting. 

I think I need a drink...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I had a similar view from my home of the Valley fire. It was 112 in Ramona, CA yesterday. We beat the daily record by 10 degrees. It was just about as hot today, hotter for my dad as his air conditioner stopped working. After leaving church this morning, I saw a dead stink bug on the sidewalk. It was dehydrated and shriveled up like a raisin. It's so hot, the heat is making bug jerky. It was 108 degrees at 10 in the morning. I was afraid that the Valley fire would destroy some of the Sunrise Power Link infrastructure and cause cascading blackouts, but I think the people that did lose power might have reduced the load and prevented the state from rolling blackouts today. Wind generation is the only thing keeping us from blackouts right now and a hot evening.


----------



## SCEMan

Hooked on Fenix said:


> It was 108 degrees at 10 in the morning. I was afraid that the Valley fire would destroy some of the Sunrise Power Link infrastructure and cause cascading blackouts, but I think the people that did lose power might have reduced the load and prevented the state from rolling blackouts today. Wind generation is the only thing keeping us from blackouts right now and a hot evening.



Yeah that's always the big threat with California wildfires, transmission tower loss or overheated lines. Maybe they can mount wind turbines on the bullet train to replace all the decommissioned natural gas power plants and lost spinning reserve capability. I'm sure the geniuses in Sacramento are hard at work on it.


----------



## ledbetter

Weather at the beach was 84 but too crowded for me-I’ll wait til Tuesday to kick sand. Local huge gas fueled power plant cooled by ocean water was planned for closure last year, then this year, and now maybe next year. With demand peaking, it doesn’t look like it’s going to shut down any time soon even if has a proven negative effect on sea life. I see plenty of dead wildlife.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

SCEMan said:


> Yeah that's always the big threat with California wildfires, transmission tower loss or overheated lines. Maybe they can mount wind turbines on the bullet train to replace all the decommissioned natural gas power plants and lost spinning reserve capability. I'm sure the geniuses in Sacramento are hard at work on it.


Don't get me started on the bullet train to nowhere built with no bid contract by a politician's husband. I hope you were joking about wind turbines on a train. It's just stupid enough for them to try it. I wonder how many birds you could frappé per trip? The reason we have blackouts is wind and solar that only work some of the time is a lousy replacement for nuclear that works all of the time. We have one nuclear plant left, planned for decommissioning in 2024. All of our eggs are in one basket with natural gas as well and since the Porter Ranch gas leak, we don't have enough space to hold it when we need it. Coal generation is almost gone even though we have tons of it. PG&E has over 100 year backlog of work to maintain the grid so it's falling apart as well. Not to mention the fact that the state wants to go carbon free for the grid and the cars (electric only) in about 20 years. Someone needs to explain to them that a battery is a load, not a power generating source. Until we get some real geniuses in office, we'll be dealing with increasing blackouts and hot days with no a.c. By the way, coal is going to be burned in California whether or not politicians like it. We can have it burn in the form of trees during wildfires, or we can use it to produce electricity. I'm still waiting for a genius to put 2 and 2 together and solve this obvious solution problem (thin out the trees and burn them for power generation). Until then, we can roast, use our flashlights more, and pray our houses don't burn down.


----------



## SCEMan

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Don't get me started on the bullet train to nowhere built with no bid contract by a politician's husband. I hope you were joking about wind turbines on a train. It's just stupid enough for them to try it. I wonder how many birds you could frappé per trip? The reason we have blackouts is wind and solar that only work some of the time is a lousy replacement for nuclear that works all of the time. We have one nuclear plant left, planned for decommissioning in 2024. All of our eggs are in one basket with natural gas as well and since the Porter Ranch gas leak, we don't have enough space to hold it when we need it. Coal generation is almost gone even though we have tons of it. PG&E has over 100 year backlog of work to maintain the grid so it's falling apart as well. Not to mention the fact that the state wants to go carbon free for the grid and the cars (electric only) in about 20 years. Someone needs to explain to them that a battery is a load, not a power generating source. Until we get some real geniuses in office, we'll be dealing with increasing blackouts and hot days with no a.c. By the way, coal is going to be burned in California whether or not politicians like it. We can have it burn in the form of trees during wildfires, or we can use it to produce electricity. I'm still waiting for a genius to put 2 and 2 together and solve this obvious solution problem (thin out the trees and burn them for power generation). Until then, we can roast, use our flashlights more, and pray our houses don't burn down.



Well said brother. But, you're preaching to the choir. I retired after 20 years at SCE and we warned CAL ISO this was coming year after year but they couldn't wait to force renewable energy long before it was ready. Now SCE only generates 20% of it's customer load (I don't know about SDG&E). You think you're bill's high, just wait till we get hit with the cost of all the power purchased on the expensive spot market to manage the last minute shortages.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

In this heat, there is one scary trend most consumers don't know about in California. As businesses were required to update to new energy standards, the state made them put in equipment to automatically dim or shut off lights and equipment based on use. They had to have photocells to dim three separate rows of lights based on distance from the windows plus an emergency circuit per room (4 lighting circuits per room). Lights have to be on a motion sensor that detects sound and motion by infrared. Quad outlets in cubicle offices have to have half hooked up to a motion sensor (computers shut off if you don't move down the aisles frequently). That's all mostly annoying and sometimes dangerous but it doesn't compare to demand response. Demand response is a nice way of saying your utility company controls what gets turned off or down remotely whether you like it or not. These "energy saving regulations" are starting to be incorporated into residential homes as well. This not only drives up the cost of new homes by tens of thousands of dollars, but makes it difficult to make money when you sell your home as you have to update the house to the newest Title 20 standards for the sale to go through (house has to be inspected before a sale). With smart meters and newer smart outlets and appliances, your utility is gaining the ability to execute demand response in your home. Instead of increasing energy production for the grid, the state has focused on ways of forcing us to use less and gaining control of our overall power supply as well as individual appliances. We are living in the days where a utility worker 50 miles away can limit your a.c. temperature, dim or shut off your lights, turn off your t.v., and melt your ice cream in the freezer. This they feel is better than adding the needed power to the grid so you aren't roasting from them locking your thermostat at 80 degrees. If you go into a Walmart during this heatwave during a flex alert, you'll see the lights dimmed 50% and the air conditioner not cooling as well. We are losing traditional places to beat the heat.


----------



## SCEMan

Hooked on Fenix said:


> In this heat, there is one scary trend most consumers don't know about in California. As businesses were required to update to new energy standards, the state made them put in equipment to automatically dim or shut off lights and equipment based on use.



And all the rolling blackouts and outages are occurring now with the state at only 33% renewable energy. Imagine what it'll be like in the future as California is committed to 50% renewable by 2025, 60% by 2030, and 100% by 2040.

Thankfully we'll be living elsewhere by this time next year.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Just a heads up, southern California is forecast to get Santa Anna winds starting tomorrow. Sorry, it's not the news I wanted to hear either the day temps. were supposed to start cooling down. This means those fires will spread quicker and for those of us in high fire danger zones, automatic blackouts making it hard to keep up with news and fire evacuations. Stay safe.


----------



## Beamhead

Hot and smoky :scowl:


----------



## richbuff

14 more days until the Autumnal Equinox. And another 30 days after that, on October 21, the sun's angle in northern hemisphere temperate regions will be only 25%. And will be 75% in southern hemisphere temperate regions. 

The temperature here is 20 degrees more than is forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## LeanBurn

2 days ago it was 33C (91.4F) Yesterday 28C (82.4F). Today, we got a sudden full shot of full Autumn....9C (48.2F) 

...luckily we will be heading back into seasonal temperatures of 22C - 27C ( 72F - 81F) in the next day or so. It caught us a little off guard and a stark reminder I don't have my fall/winter skin on yet. Brrr.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

SDG&E has posted a map and list of places in San Diego county where they are planning a "public safety power shutoff". My home is in one of the shutoff areas. Looks like I may not have power for the next 2 days. They need to seriously limit or stop these stupid shutoffs so they don't kill people. The Valley fire in Alpine is approaching a reservoir and has blocked much of the sunlight for the county. Using small scale solar chargers was my plan for charging up lights, cell phone, etc. but I don't know how effective it will be with the sun dimmed by smoke.


----------



## Poppy

I allowed my power company to regulate power to one of my AC units in my office ( I had two) in the event that they wanted to meter out their watts. Or balance the power within the grid. It did't pose a problem.

Turning off power for a day or two, would certainly be a problem.
If I could not afford a generator on my own, I would co-op one with a couple of neighbors. 
I would get a low volume one, such as the Honda inverters, or their competitors. Because with the noise other generators emit, it would be a welcome beacon to the unruly.


----------



## Monocrom

Currently, quite mild and nice actually. Quite sunny too.


----------



## SCEMan

Smoke from the non-stop wildfires was so bad today that I had to wear a mask just to go outside safely at one point. Never seen it so bad in So Cal and I've seen a lot of wildfires living here all my life. Yesterday wasn't nearly as bad and I spent 2 hours with my Shop-vac cleaning up the property and washing my truck. Ashes looked like snow flurries and I'm 20 miles away from the Bobcat fire.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

in the online news *whoops! did I just hit transmit?* department, there is this:

Las Vegas records earliest snowfall ever - Thursday, September 10, 2020


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> Smoke from the non-stop wildfires was so bad today that I had to wear a mask just to go outside safely at one point. Never seen it so bad in So Cal and I've seen a lot of wildfires living here all my life. Yesterday wasn't nearly as bad and I spent 2 hours with my Shop-vac cleaning up the property and washing my truck. Ashes looked like snow flurries and I'm 20 miles away from the Bobcat fire.


20 miles isn't all that far if a fire is coming your way. Keep your car full of gas, and update your bug out bag. Take all those safety precautions that we always plan to do, but don't get around to, like make copies of important paperwork. 

I don't need to go on and on... you know the drill.

Good luck.


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> 20 miles isn't all that far if a fire is coming your way. Keep your car full of gas, and update your bug out bag. Take all those safety precautions that we always plan to do, but don't get around to, like make copies of important paperwork.
> 
> I don't need to go on and on... you know the drill.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the concern. We're far enough from the fire that I can't imagine we're in danger, although in 2002 a wildfire came pretty close (my neighborhood is at the bottom of the photo).


----------



## Monocrom

Quite pleasant here in New York. Not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## richbuff

October 21, northern temperate regions; the solar angle at noon is 25% of its annual range. One month ago, on September 21, solar angle was 50%, and one month before that, on August 21, solar angle was 75%.

Two months from now, on December 21, solar angle will be at 0% of its range. All this is for northern temperate regions, the reverse is true for Southern temperate regions. At and near the poles, and at/near the equator, the picture is very different. 

Today, the rate of change of solar angle is a lot less than it was one month ago. At the equinox, the rate of change of solar angle is maximum, and at the solstice, the rate of change of solar angle is minimum. 

Today, here, nice weather.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

purple air

Kind of hazy for this mornings cycling, but it could be worse.


----------



## orbital

+

We get all types of weather here, from 110F heat index to -50F wind chills and everything imaginable in between.

..but last night there was some kind of weather phenomena that the weather models didn't get right.
Between the cold front & near record warm front interacting w/ the jet stream directly overhead, we had the most fierce winds.. *just nuts & kinda concerning at times oo: *

It was like a derecho that stayed over me for a long time (some remnants of that huge typhoon in the Philippines in the upper atmosphere?)

huge energy release!!


----------



## MAD777

Crazy heat records here in Northern New Hampshire. It was in the 60's before 9:00am. We should be waxing up our skis for the 1st run of the year about now! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitelight1

Perfect in Tampa FL. Got a tropical storm about to make landfall. The outer bands are slowly picking up


----------



## richbuff

Today, the ever changing weather and my ever changing disposition matched: Sunny and calm but cold.


----------



## bigburly912

Rained like crazy all day. Still too warm for my liking as well


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Very windy here today. We had some 70mph gusts earlier and now it's been a steady 30mph. The power blinked off and on again earlier; fortunately my UPS carried my computer through it.


----------



## jabe1

16” of snow by the time I got up this morning. Took 1.5 hrs to clear my small driveway.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Same here Jabe. Very lucky I didn't have to go into work today. It's too cold and slippery! Great weather for skiers and plow drivers but nobody else. I have a lot of respect for plow drivers and first responders in these conditions.


----------



## bykfixer

Today in my town is one of those January days with a bright blue, cloud free Oklahoma sized sky with a minor wind chill from a 3mph breeze that began at the north pole it seems. 

Great day to sit by a window and soak up rays or go outside with layers and peel them off one by one depending on how much the activity level requires. If standing by the fence chatting with a neighbor it feels pretty nippy. If mulching leaves or chopping wood the slight breeze is refreshing.


----------



## LeanBurn

We have had an unseasonably warm winter with most temps above the freezing mark, the occasional dip below. For Canadians that translates to a light sweater and if the wind comes up a small jacket or hoodie.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Nice and cool. January is right in the rainiest time of the year here, so temperatures rarely get above 32° despite it being summer. The sky has a thin blanket of low clouds right now, but I don't think it'll last - these days it can go from sunny to overcast within minutes.

Exactly my kind of weather.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

It's been very windy yesterday and today. Before yesterday, we had highs near the 90s, and now we have cold and windy days with some rain. These Santa Ana Winds are strange. Winds known to be hot, dry, and localized are now cold, with rain, and affecting most of California. I heard Tahoe got 130 mph winds yesterday. Thought our power would be out by now since SDG&E shuts it off every time it gets above 35 mph, but I guess with the rain they can't claim it'll start wildfires, and they'd have to shut off the whole county.


----------



## SCEMan

Hooked on Fenix said:


> It's been very windy yesterday and today. Before yesterday, we had highs near the 90s, and now we have cold and windy days with some rain. These Santa Ana Winds are strange. Winds known to be hot, dry, and localized are now cold, with rain, and affecting most of California. I heard Tahoe got 130 mph winds yesterday. Thought our power would be out by now since SDG&E shuts it off every time it gets above 35 mph, but I guess with the rain they can't claim it'll start wildfires, and they'd have to shut off the whole county.



They claim it'll start wildfires because it so frequently does. I was driving in Rancho Cucamonga yesterday near the Cajon Pass and can't imagine how the electric utilities can keep the trees off the power lines in that wind without clearing a 50 yard buffer. And you know the cities will never allow that.


----------



## harro

How are all you Northern US, Canadian, Alaskan, Euro members going? Has this Winter just finished not been one of the coldest on record? I know our Summer was pretty much MIA this year, a couple of high 30's ( Celsius ) and i think we may have had one 40+C day. Now in March where we traditionally have pretty constant Low to mid 30C days and still evenings, this coming week is forecast to be pretty much mid 20's right through. One wonders what is in store for our Southern Winter. Where i am in Victoria, Aus, we can see -2 or -3C nights on a regular basis through Winter, but snow is pretty much unheard of here, more common an hour East where the Great Dividing Range foothills begin. Interesting to hear your views.
Cheers, Mike.


----------



## markr6

SCEMan said:


> They claim it'll start wildfires because it so frequently does. I was driving in Rancho Cucamonga yesterday near the Cajon Pass and can't imagine how the electric utilities can keep the trees off the power lines in that wind without clearing a 50 yard buffer. And you know the cities will never allow that.




I was driving back from northern Michigan Saturday and came up to a traffic jam on US31. Saw a bunch of highway patrol SUVs, firemen hosing down an area and USFS trucks in the median. Mini forest fire! They had it put out when I drove past. Great weather, sunny and 45-50° for my backpacking trip.

I assume a cigarette out the window, or someone pulled off and their hot engine started the fire.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

harro said:


> How are all you Northern US, Canadian, Alaskan, Euro members going? Has this Winter just finished not been one of the coldest on record? I know our Summer was pretty much MIA this year, a couple of high 30's ( Celsius ) and i think we may have had one 40+C day. Now in March where we traditionally have pretty constant Low to mid 30C days and still evenings, this coming week is forecast to be pretty much mid 20's right through. One wonders what is in store for our Southern Winter. Where i am in Victoria, Aus, we can see -2 or -3C nights on a regular basis through Winter, but snow is pretty much unheard of here, more common an hour East where the Great Dividing Range foothills begin. Interesting to hear your views.
> Cheers, Mike.



Hi Mike, 

Reporting from the Great North West, we had a very mild winter. Saturday's temp rose to 61 degrees, but today, at 10:30am, it's 36 degrees and has been snowing on the open tulips for about two hours. None of the snow is sticking and those that slept-in due to Daylight Savings Time will be none the wiser.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What do Washingtonians call it when it rains for three days and then the sun comes out? 




Monday.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well, it finally stopped raining.......


----------



## LeanBurn

We are starting off the week with a much too warm for me 30°C (86F) peaking to 38°C (100.4F) this week in my region. It's awful. I don't know how anyone can enjoy living in a place that has these temperatures regularly. 

I like 25°C, maybe 28°C max for the summer with nightly lows in the low teens celcuis (55F ish).

Can't wait for autumn cool off.


----------



## bykfixer

June on the east coast of America south of the Mason Dixon line means hot and humid. 
Best enjoyed in the shade.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Not a single cloud in the sky, slight breeze, and nice cool* 27ºC max temp, according to Microsoft Weather. It's a little dry, as usual, but this year it really hasn't been much of a bother. Mostly a matter of staying hydrated and if the nose starts to sting, wash it with saline and you're good to go.

*: In the tropics, buildings are designed to not retain any heat

EDIT: Aaaaand of course the moment I post this, my region gets a huge cold front from the Antarctic. Temperature has just dropped 10 degrees within _minutes._


----------



## Poppy

There's a major storm working its way up the East coast.
They are predicting about 750,000 outages, and tide surges nearly as high as Sandy with winds up to 50 MPH.

It is currently only 8 degrees F. I think later today when it warms up to freezing, I'll start my generator, just to be sure.


----------



## bykfixer

Storm churning northeast on the east coast of America could be a real buzzkill for many.
I live at "the line" where a few degrees on the globe one way or the other can result in building a snowman, firing up a generator or just being hit with a mighty cold rain.

It's a nail biter each January as the warm air bubble over the ocean plays a large part. If you watch it on tv you'd think the end is near. If you watch the outdoor thermometer, looking for icecicles it can be just as nerve wrecking.

It's a good day to hibernate.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> If you watch it on tv you'd think the end is near.


The Weather Channel is using a mixed reality VFX system these days to illiustrate (and scare) viewers about storm damage. It's extremely effective at getting their point across but sometimes borders on a horror movie. Here's a demo reel showing what their system can do. The talent is standing in a green-screen studio with a motion-tracked camera. The crazy starts at 1:50.


----------



## thermal guy

Well i guess we got a storm heading our way “I’m in upstate ny” 7-10 inches of snow started at 7:00 pm and going to 7:00AM tomorrow. The biggest concern I have right now is I worked Saturday which is overtime and if I call in tomorrow I lose serious money. Soooo no choice other then to put my big girl pants on and drive 10 mph all the way to work if it does hit😁


----------



## PhotonWrangler

thermal guy said:


> Well i guess we got a storm heading our way “I’m in upstate ny” 7-10 inches of snow started at 7:00 pm and going to 7:00AM tomorrow. The biggest concern I have right now is I worked Saturday which is overtime and if I call in tomorrow I lose serious money. Soooo no choice other then to put my big girl pants on and drive 10 mph all the way to work if it does hit😁


Do you have the option of waiting until rush hour passes?


----------



## thermal guy

Well I’m in upstate ny so we got more deer then cars on the road😁


----------



## kerneldrop

30 degrees this am...I still got out and washed my wife's car. 
I take detailing seriously...almost as serious as lumens.


----------



## kerneldrop

thermal guy said:


> Well I’m in upstate ny so we got more deer then cars on the road😁


I just googled if deer hunting was legal in NY.


----------



## thermal guy

Lol yes it is but it’s much more expensive taking them with your car vs a bullet 😁


----------



## Poppy

Arggh... generators! I have two of them, @ 15 degrees F, neither started. The battery for the 3500 unit was dead. And neither it, nor the 2000 unit started with the pull start. They are both super quiet predator inverter fully encased in plastic generators. I had to pull the side panel off to get to the air filter. I was afraid the that plastic was going to crack, I sensed that it was pretty darn brittle. A quick shot of carb cleaner and the larger generator started right up. I pulled the battery and put it on charge. I started that generator about 2 months ago.

I pulled the battery to charge it. I think I will keep it indoors for the winter as it was down to 6 volts. Not good for a 12V battery.

The other one was started just a few weeks ago. I guess they do not like summer gas in the winter.


----------



## bykfixer

So all the criminal deer hang out in upstate NY?

We ended up just south and just west of "the line" so it turned to rain before enough fell to build a snowman. Trouble is at ground level everything was well below freezing at the start. Watching icecicles grow is not my idea of fun anymore.

Luckily the bubble is moving well west and north of us so we'll be in the 40's by nightfall when the storm is done. The home of Thomas Jefferson will be likely living like Jefferson by morning. Got candles and fireplace, not so bad. All electric home? Not so great.


----------



## thermal guy

Lol it’s funny I tell people I’m from NY and they all say the same thing. God I couldn’t live in a big city like that! Well, neither could I They don’t realize upstate is about as country as you can get. Hell, I got dirt roads 500 yards from my house.


----------



## Poppy

thermal guy said:


> Lol it’s funny I tell people I’m from NY and they all say the same thing. God I couldn’t live in a big city like that! Well, neither could I They don’t realize upstate is about as country as you can get. Hell, I got dirt roads 500 yards from my house.


LOL depending upon where you live, you may REALLY get Lake effect snow, while we only get rain.


----------



## thermal guy

Poppy said:


> LOL depending upon where you live, you may REALLY get Lake effect snow, while we only get rain.


Oh I’m going to get snow. Trust me. im putting the house in condition alpha at 7:00. That’s what I call it when I tell my children to make sure there phones are fully charged and they have there flashlights handy. My twins ”17” usually roll there eyes but my 6 year old steps up and gets it done😂😂


----------



## bykfixer

The northern portion of the storm aint so bad. Well that depends on how far west you are on the eastern seaboard. It's all spread out like a hurricane as it marches north east.

It's the second half that packs a punch for a fairly good right hook.











Note the dark green is slowly moving west as the storm moves north. See the line at 3:20 and 6:10





Winds have not been so bad either. Gusts of around 15 or so.

Yet it appears the cold air up north will probably result in that green staying off the coast at NY north.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yeah I think this is going to be mostly a snow event except for the eastern edge of the storm.


----------



## thermal guy

I’ll let you know when it hits😁


----------



## Poppy

I'm right on the line. If it goes five miles East, I'll get all snow, Five miles West... all rain. With the ground as cold as it has been for the 48 hours preceding the precipitation, it may be freezing rain. That's the worst. Since I don't have to travel until 10:15 AM whatever we have the roads should be salted if necessary, because they do a good job, and it will be after the morning rush hour. Roads are really bad when the snow comes down during rush hour, when all of the cars are in the way of the plows/salters.

For the last few years, they have been spreading saltwater on the roads prior to an impending storm. I've been told that prevents the ice from sticking to the road so that when they run over it with the plows, they scrape closer to the actual road surface. I've also been told that further up North they use beet juice.


----------



## raggie33

it was so insane here wind so fast i kept thinking a door or windows was blown open since my interior doors kept shaking. and i was prepered to deal with everything has all batts charged video games ready to play kind of want to lose power to play with my fllashlights .and my luck it went out soon as the sun has risen lol


----------



## thermal guy

Poppy said:


> I'm right on the line. If it goes five miles East, I'll get all snow, Five miles West... all rain. With the ground as cold as it has been for the 48 hours preceding the precipitation, it may be freezing rain. That's the worst. Since I don't have to travel until 10:15 AM whatever we have the roads should be salted if necessary, because they do a good job, and it will be after the morning rush hour. Roads are really bad when the snow comes down during rush hour, when all of the cars are in the way of the plows/salters.
> 
> For the last few years, they have been spreading saltwater on the roads prior to an impending storm. I've been told that prevents the ice from sticking to the road so that when they run over it with the plows, they scrape closer to the actual road surface. I've also been told that further up North they use beet juice.


Some states use coal dust I think. Makes t real easy to see the road


----------



## Poppy

Yeah, I think up here they blend in cinders, which adds grit, and traction. Unfortunately after a few days, the beautiful white snow is filthy and sad to look at.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Poppy said:


> Yeah, I think up here they blend in cinders, which adds grit, and traction. Unfortunately after a few days, the beautiful white snow is filthy and sad to look at.


I think some cities have tried beet juice. That must look awful when it gets tracked inside on a white carpet.

If you're in the path of this storm and your state's DOT offers public access to highway cams, this is a good time to make use of them.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's hoping folks in the north east US made it without much issue. I see a few posting, but a few not posting. Hopefully it's just they're busy enjoying life.


----------



## scout24

Minus 11.2° here this morning. Experience tells me we'll lose about another degree by sunrise. I don't recall seeing it this cold in my adult life. There's a pleasant breeze, too. Not sure about the windchill.


----------



## Poppy

Wow! Minus 11 real temperature! I don't know if my furnace could keep up. Although we keep our thermostat at about 72 F.

We were at 9 F with a feels like -2 this morning. I let the dog out, and he did a real quick loop and was right back in.

At 57 F, its time to put another log on the fire.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

scout24 said:


> Minus 11.2° here this morning. Experience tells me we'll lose about another degree by sunrise. I don't recall seeing it this cold in my adult life. There's a pleasant breeze, too. Not sure about the windchill.


I don't like to question another man's honesty, but I don't believe that breeze is any too pleasant.


----------



## bykfixer

For once we were on the right side of the line. Outter bands of another storm barely crossed onto my side of the rain/snow line. Only this time it was a "snowblower or leaf blower" line. It was the eastern part of the state that got plastered. I doubt our friends at OBX are doing any surfing today. Brrrrr. 

A light dusting of powder covered up my area while we slept. It stopped just before sunrise so a broom was the car cleaning tool for a change. We are on the plus side of 11 degrees and no the breeze is not pleasant.


----------



## Poppy

The snow storm hitting the NE so far dropped 18 inches at the Jersey shore by my brother and dad. We are predicted to get 8 inches, at this point I think we have 3 inches, but the wind is so strong, and the snow so light it is drifted. Here is a pic of my driveway, it ranges from 0 inches, to 15 inches.

It will continue to snow here until around noon. I'll wait for the snow to stop, maybe the wind before I'll go out and clear any snow away. Otherwise, once it is cleared, the wind will just blow it back.


----------



## bykfixer

Looking at the radar this morning it looked like Boston was in the 'eye of the storm' if you will. It was weird to look at the radar at noon yesterday and see nothing, but at 5pm, holy smokes somebody's going to get plastered tonight.

Again the I-95 line in my state meant snow or not as the outter bands brought us a dusting. What started out as a very wet snow quickly melted on objects like brick steps and concrete sidewalks but things like wooden and polymer decks froze like a bridge deck due to cold air flowing beneath.

The little snow brushed off easily but underneath was a 1/4" of ice so I used the back side ridges of an ice scraper to rough up surfaces of my elderly neighbors frozen steps then brushed the powdery snow over that for traction aid.





Got to it before the dogs packed it down.


----------



## Poppy

I think we got about 6 inches. It's hard to tell, because much of it was wind-blown, many areas of my yard had only about an inch, others a bit more.

My day went really well.

Before I was ready to go out, my neighbor across the street was using a battery powered electric shovel. It would only blow the snow forward, and the wind was blowing, she looked like she ran through a flour factory during a wind storm. It was about an hour or two before I'd be ready to go out, so I didn't help.

Then my next door neighbor, his wife, and adult daughter, cleared their cars, and with his snowblower, the driveway. He proceeded to go across the street, and do her driveway, and sidewalk. Nice guy!

Just then my internet went out! Oh Ahhhgh, I don't have cable TV, I use the internet to stream channels. I guess I may as well go out and do my driveway, etc. Oh no!!! My neighbor, had already made two passes in my driveway. All I could do is give him a two thumbs up!!!

I worked on Thursday, and no one was home, so thankfully, his wife let my dog out twice. As a thankyou, yesterday, I made chicken marsala with gnocci, and I gave them three full portions. At any rate, I am fortunate to have really great neighbors. As a result, I didn't go out all day. I am still in my PJ's. 

There's a weather prediction saying... "Red sky at night, sailor's delight. Red sky in morning, sailor take warning."






It was much more RED than this picture depicts.
Tomorrow will be a nice day, although still below freezing.


----------



## thermal guy

10 below! Yahooooo😁😁


----------



## Poppy

Gee, thermal guy, I guess they can use a little thermal help!


----------



## 59ride

-13 here in the French Alps and lots of snow


----------



## Poppy

We are very fortunate because although we got some freezing rain yesterday, the ground had a couple of days to warm up prior. The ground crews were able to pretty much stay ahead of it with salt on the roads, but they had to pay special attention to bridges and overpasses.

About only 60 miles away though, those people got hammered. Kingston reported that 67% of their homes were without power due to an ice storm bringing down trees and power lines. 40% of their roads are impassable. Temps will remain below freezing until Monday.


----------



## thermal guy

It sucks! 45 minute commute was 90 yesterday. And I had to pee!!! 😡


----------



## Poppy

I keep a couple of clean dry socks and thin plastic bags in my trunk at all times. If my feet and shoes get wet, I can at least put dry socks on, and the thin bags, slipped inside of my shoes will at least keep them dry. I also keep in the trunk a plastic coffee can as a pee or in desperation a poo container. In that can I keep a change of underwear, some TP, wipes, and sanitizer. During the winter months I add a long handled shovel, tow rope, and sleeping blanket.

Years ago, hundreds of people got stuck on the NY Thruway over night due to snow. If that ever happens to me, I want to be prepared.


----------



## raggie33

So dang cold and the moron i gave my warm coat away again to a homless person. My walk to walmart at 5 am sucked lol


----------



## Monocrom

Surprisingly nice today, for Winter. Last week was Brick cold though. Didn't get out of the teens all week. Every day, kept having to wake up the large Winter coat that sleeps in the trunk of my car all year.


----------



## bykfixer

Spring yesterday, winter today, spring tomorrow. 

Ahhhh, sandwiched between the great lakes and florida everglades.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's been in the mid-40s for a while. I've been painting the inside of the garage all last week. 
Celebratory 3rd coat beer.






I had a few beers after the 1st and 2nd coats too.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Looks good! I'd say that's a reason to celebrate.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> Looks good! I'd say that's a reason to celebrate.


 
Thanks much. It's been a long time coming. Contrasted to a before picture - 






It's [email protected]@King great!


----------



## Poppy

Looks great! Boy a surface like that, takes a long time to do with a brush. Multiple beers... well deserved!


----------



## ledbetter

It’s nice out.


----------



## kj2

Sunny with blue sky. But cold at 5 C (wind chill 1 C).


----------



## bykfixer

Early spring south of the Mason Dixon line means chilly, warm, cold on the same day. 
Kite flying weather is back tho.


----------



## knucklegary

Ledbetter, Silver Strand Bch Oxnard?


----------



## Monocrom

Winter felt like a Spring day, today.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sunny and 55 degrees today.






First mow of 2022. HOC 2.5" 

Edit: I Forgot to state that I mowed in short pants. Springtime will soon be upon us in the Great Northwest.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ahhh, I can smell the freshly cut grass from here. Before we know it we'll be in sprinkler season.


----------



## hsa

That green grass looks good. My back yard is light snow covering mud.


----------



## bykfixer

I ❤️ March snow below the Mason-Dixon line. 

Here today, gone tomorrow, and the lawn says "thank you Mother Nature".


----------



## aznsx

Poppy said:


> I keep a couple of clean dry socks and thin plastic bags in my trunk at all times. If my feet and shoes get wet, I can at least put dry socks on, and the thin bags, slipped inside of my shoes will at least keep them dry. I also keep in the trunk a plastic coffee can as a pee or in desperation a poo container. In that can I keep a change of underwear, some TP, wipes, and sanitizer. During the winter months I add a long handled shovel, tow rope, and sleeping blanket.
> 
> Years ago, hundreds of people got stuck on the NY Thruway over night due to snow. If that ever happens to me, I want to be prepared.



My my, Prepper Poppy!. (Don't worry, I won't let that slip to your grandkids - they might start calling you that!). Seriously though, I could go to school on you some, as you've clearly put more thought into the mobile part of the equation than I have. While it's also a factor that I've lived for decades with only two 2-seat 'sports / GT' cars and have to be somewhat more selective about what I carry given my limited stowage space, your ideas are still good food for thought for me. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bykfixer

And poof


bykfixer said:


> View attachment 25046
> 
> I ❤️ March snow below the Mason-Dixon line.
> 
> Here today, gone tomorrow, and the lawn says "thank you Mother Nature".



And poof……




Just like that……it's spring again.
Woohoo!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Today's forcasted high is 64 degrees.


----------



## neutralwhite

Islamabad. 33'c


----------



## turbodog

PhotonWrangler said:


> Ahhh, I can smell the freshly cut grass from here. Before we know it we'll be in sprinkler season.



I can smell fresh-something myself. Must be the sprinklers from my wastewater treatment plant.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

turbodog said:


> I can smell fresh-something myself. Must be the sprinklers from my wastewater treatment plant.


 
Do you apply the treated water to your lawn and gardens? It would be interesting to see pictures of your system.


----------



## SCEMan

Warming up after some rain. Gonna be in the 70's for a week!


----------



## knucklegary

Enjoying the low 80's.. Rain forecast later this week. Some day the experts will realize NorCal has always been a Mediterranean climate, and then (maybe) build needed reservoirs 😎


----------



## bykfixer

We're in our annual pollen filled yellow air period where it's winter in the morning and spring in the afternoon. Frost has been (achoo) an issue this year as well. 

Yesterday it was either spring or winter depending on cloud cover. Cloud covers sun, northerly breeze blows……brrr, need a (achoo jacket for ten minutes. Sun pops back out, breeze stops blowing……good gosh it's warm out here. 

Instead of fretting about it I just keep in mind that in 30 days it's sweat season again and just enjoy the (achoo) the cool breezes for a while longer.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When Mother Nature gives you a 6:30 am wake-up call. 






The Magnolia was devastated but the Japanese maple was only partially scathed. One of the cats entered our bedroom and screamed his little head off about five times. As soon as he stopped, and I was wide awake - KABOOMB!


----------



## bykfixer

South of the Mason-Dixon jack frost is still duking it out with old man heater. For indoor climate the AC is running one day, heater the next.

Meanwhile the yellow air means Dayquil for breakfast. A recent thunderstorm washed away the coating that caused everytime to look like it was painted with sulpher, but there was plenty more pollinating to finish so by sundown the next day the yellow dust was everywhere again. 

It's so thick at times in the distance it looks like smoke from a wildfire. And in the forecast for next week there's a night where frost is a possibility. 

Ah, Spring in Richmond VA. If you don't like the weather, stick around 'cause it'll be changing soon.


----------



## bykfixer

south of the Mason Dixon, Fall of 2022 has been a pleasant one. Mostly wear a jacket over your arms in morning and tossed over your shoulder in the afternoon. We've already had a hard freeze and an Indian summer.
Today uncle Jack just pushed the warm weather south and replaced it with a chilly breeze. Yesterday it was a balmy 85, today is expected to be the reverse, 58. Friday Nicole is forecast to get us soaked.





Yesterday this fountain looked nice n cool when it was 85 degrees. Today it looks "brrrrrrr" in the blustery 54 degree weather.


----------



## orbital

+

Yesterday was a record High temp of 77F just south of me, along with unusually high Nov. humidity.
_24 hours later_
The wind chill right now is 21F


,, good thing I did 'some' of my Fall yardwork


----------



## 3_gun

Wet for days with highs around 40F. It was dry & 70 yesterday


----------



## Monocrom

It be wet.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Foggy here. This might be a good time to test my LEP.


----------



## rwolfenstein

Its been holding around 40, gloomy and gray with patches of rain. Just like its always been at the Pacific NorthWest


----------



## bykfixer

Nicole passed through my town yesterday, leaving about 2" of much needed rain soakage, but Jack Frost used his windpower to shove her up the coast line resulting in some thunder rumbling late in the afternoon as a tropical moisture soaked air mass and cold, dry air mass mingled over our area for a time. 
By night fall there was a mix of clouds and stars. By sunrise a super blue sky after being vacuumed by remnants of a tropical storm. The high temp for the day may have been at midnight as the Jack Frost weather migrates our way.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The evening temperatures have started dropping into the low 20s. 

We're installing new windows, so mom's house will be much more comfortable.​


----------



## bykfixer

We just came out of a rare Indian summer. October had a cold snap with a few nights well below freezing then early November several days above 80. Well it wasn't quite a "real" one because it occurred before November 11th and ended before the 20th. Yet it sure was nice while it lasted. 








Indian Summer Meaning: What is an Indian Summer or Second Summer?


What is an Indian Summer?




www.almanac.com


----------



## ledbetter

Nice day to feed the world’s least popular birds.


----------



## SCEMan

Days in the low 40s, teens at night. Beautiful when the sun's out.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SCEMan said:


> Days in the low 40s, teens at night. Beautiful when the sun's out.
> View attachment 34724


WOW! What a wonderful place to live!


----------



## SCEMan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! What a wonderful place to live!


So glad we joined our daughter & family who moved here. Like turning the clock back 50 years from our life in Crimefornia!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cold for this time of year, but oh so beautiful! 







The picture was taken at 10:26 pm. The clouds were not visible. iPhone 12 is awesome.


----------



## ledbetter

What’s a bomb cyclone?


----------



## SCEMan

Took a drive around the neighborhood. Gonna be a white Christmas


----------



## NightStalker1976

Day 2 of the blizzard. 25MPH winds, blowing and drifting snow and reduced visibility. I'm glad that we filled the feeders earlier this week. It will help the cardinals, woodpeckers and juncos survive the storm.


----------



## bykfixer

Morning commute involved a summer-like storm collide with Jack Frost's special forces when all at once a really bright rainbow appeared. It would have been sureal if it weren't so sketchy driving in it. 

I was like "well hell I'm gonna die so may as well snap a photo of the ordeal".....


----------



## rwolfenstein

We got an artic front that moved through the PNW, so the roads are covered in snow and ice.


----------



## Poppy

We had rain until around 1:30 pm with temps in the mid fifties F. Then between 2:00 and Now 5:30PM it dropped to 17F actual temp with 20 MPH winds that make it feel like -1 F. 

I needed to run a quick errand, and had to scrape the windshield, and pry the car door open from the frozen rain. The silicone grease I applied to the weather stripping helped, but it was still a little sketchy. In the short period of time it took to scrape the windshield, my pant legs felt like they were stiff and frozen.

All I can do is pray for those who are in the mid west and suffering with -30 windchills.

I told my daughter, that if we decide to go to my son's house tomorrow, that we should all bring long johns, or flannel/fleece pajamas, incase we need extra layers, because we are stuck/stranded in our vehicle.

In this kind of weather one should dress like he will be walking in it, and take the layers off once in the car.


----------



## thermal guy

3…… it’s 3 enough said!


----------



## Monocrom

Very windy but thankfully the rainstorm stopped several hours ago.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Very windy but thankfully the rainstorm stopped several hours ago.


NYC currently 16 F with 25 mph winds making for a windchill of -3 F.
I hope that all of the NYC homeless are able to get into a heated location.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We're dealing with a minor amount of freezing rain. 






Hands down, my least favorite weather.


----------



## Stress_Test

This was the coldest day we've had here that I can ever remember. I think it was about 5 degF for most of the morning, strong winds 15 mph but gusting higher. It stayed about 8 deg most of the day it seems, and now the local weather station is reporting 10 deg.

Last night when I went to bed, the electronic thermometer I have in the room said 58, and when I woke up, it was 52, so that room lost about one degree per hour from about 12am to 6am. (I normally don't use the central heating unless it drops down to 50 inside; small portable heater handles the bathroom). When I got home (early) at about 3:30pm, it was 49 deg inside so I put the heat on 51. 

Wasn't bad at all in the car going to work, since we had a delayed start time so my car got a little bit of sun before I left. At work though I was getting the full wind blast in the parking lot. It was like walking into an industrial freezer with the blower fan on high. Actually, I have been inside of one of those before, and I think it was only 14 deg, so this morning was _worse_ than that. 

Any exposed skin hit by that wind felt like someone was pressing a block of ice against it. I would've needed a full ski-mask deal for my head rather than just the coat's hood if I was going to be out in that for any length of time. The wind forced its way in and around inside the hood unless I had my back to it. My upper body felt insulated enough, except that I hadn't tucked in my shirt, so as I bent down to pick stuff up, the wind got in even under my hip-length outer coat and felt like someone pored ice-water down my sides. I had long underwear and jeans on, but still could've used an outer shell layer for my legs since they still felt pretty cold.

All in all I would NOT have wanted to spend very much time out in those conditions today. Y'all that live with conditions like this every winter are a tough breed!


----------



## knucklegary

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We're dealing with a minor amount of freezing rain.
> 
> View attachment 36564
> 
> 
> Hands down, my least favorite weather.


Chaunce, biter cold is good for your dogwood and fruit trees.
Today we hit 67° Times like this across US, I'm happy to be in warmer climate 😎


----------



## Poppy

knucklegary said:


> Chaunce, biter cold is good for your dogwood and fruit trees.
> Today we hit 67° Times like this across US, I'm happy to be in warmer climate 😎


Oh yeah, that's why there are so many "Snow Birds" 
It looks like this year, I won't be one, but perhaps next year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Stress_Test

knucklegary said:


> Chaunce, biter cold is good for your dogwood and fruit trees.
> Today we hit 67° Times like this across US, I'm happy to be in warmer climate 😎



Our forecast for New Year's is about 67 also. This region tends to bounce around a bit as far as temperature swings.... but this is kinda ridiculous!


----------



## knucklegary

Key Hole Bridge in Monterey, CA.. This natural phenomenon happens every year around Solitice


----------



## aginthelaw

Need i say more…?


----------



## Poppy

aginthelaw said:


> Need i say more…?


Yes!
8 F. Winds at 17 MPH with a Feels like temp of -10 F. !


----------



## knucklegary

Stay safe in that minus degree weather. Frost bite sets in fast, as I'm sure you guys know


----------



## hsa

-35 here this morning. My dog loves it.
With the windchill. It was only -8 without.


----------



## raggie33

be careful its like 20 below with windchill here and me being super idiot rode my motorized bike to the store i trully thught i had frostbite


----------



## Monocrom

1am in NYC, and my phone says it's 9° F. 
Don't know why but can't help laughing at that.


----------



## rwolfenstein

Hmm over the course of the day it went from 21 degrees F to 29 degrees F, we are in a heat wave!


----------



## aginthelaw

Poppy said:


> Yes!
> 8 F. Winds at 17 MPH with a Feels like temp of -10 F. !


You’re in the same boat. It’s 5 degrees now and we lost power for a while. Can’t believe we experienced a 50 degree change in temperature in a matter of hours


----------



## bykfixer

Weather south of the Mason/Dixon provides lots of variety.


----------



## Poppy

6:30 AM, it's 4 F with a wind chill that feels like -13 F.
Ouch, that's cold.

My bedroom is the coldest room in the house. We have in the floor radiant heating, and it takes a long time to heat up. The heat kicked on at 5AM, and in the hour and a half, I watched the thermometer in my room drop from 65 to 62 F.

I guess I am contributing to global warming, because I am not keeping the heat inside my house, but rather, am releasing it outside.


----------



## bykfixer

I was glad to see street lights on at 5am after a very windy day yesterday. Winds were still howling on occasion at 9 o'clock last night.

One year our whole house heater konked out so we did some portable electric type, which kept select rooms 60 degrees using 600 watts. Then Mother Nature played a cruel joke, that resulted in electricity being konked out. Next morning the house was in the lower 40's, which was still 30 degrees warmer than outside. 

At that time Mrs Fixer had a chameleon that started turning white in the 60 degree thing. She had a carrier cage so we placed him in that and set him next to a pan of simmering water on the gas stove. I built a little hut around the carrier cage to trap the radiant heat and check on him each hour. The little hut was in the 70's. 

I made a trip to Home Depot for a generator big enough to heat one room (or cool it in summer). They had one Honda left in stock. Upon returning home I began shoveling the snow for a place to set the generator when the lights came back on. I'd fix one thing on the heater and something else would break. The last straw was when the exhaust manifold had developed a leak and a safety feature would cause it to stop working. $1500 for the part with a 3 week wait? Or new system for $2500 plus install? Next week? Pffft that was easy. So we celebrated Christmas by electric heaters that year. 

This morning I awoke early and made a trip to a window to marvel at all the street lights still on thanking The Good Sheppard for heat, thinking what it must have been like to be a farmer 200 years ago on a frigid cold morning like today.

The one I won't forget was in 98 my all electric apartment lost power for 10 days. On Christmas Eve it was 20 degrees inside and 15 degrees outside. I opened the refrigerator to keep the food cold. But nearly everybody in a 50 mile radius was out. I had gone to WalMart the day before the forecast ice storm hit and bought jar candles and aa batteries. That was before bright LED's so C and D batteries were all gone. I still have the Coleman 4aa lantern as a reminder. What was left of the candles got used when Isabell hit our area.


----------



## pnwoutdoors

bykfixer said:


> I was glad to see street lights on at 5am after a very windy day yesterday. Winds were still howling on occasion at 9 o'clock last night.
> 
> One year our whole house heater konked out so we did some portable electric type, which kept select rooms 60 degrees using 600 watts. Then Mother Nature played a cruel joke, that resulted in electricity being konked out. Next morning the house was in the lower 40's, which was still 30 degrees warmer than outside.



One thing I don't have, these days, is a pot-bellied stove running on pellets or wood. Age and general decrepitude have precluded my living out in the country with all of those niceties ... a decent wood-burning stove, plenty of cut firewood for the thing, an uninterruptible artesian stream feeding the house, etc. In the current place, if the electricity and gas go out, it'll require relying on clothing to keep warm. Ah, well. There are worse things. Like being a chameleon and falling off the branch. (A decent knitted wool onesie might have done him well, back then.)


----------



## bykfixer

My boss's family lives in the countryside. Her 80 year old dad is pretty independent and ready for a lot but when an ice storm knocked out power it took out a bunch of trees that fell across his 1 mile driveway. Being 80 years old, he was not enjoying being so isolated there for a few days.


----------



## Stress_Test

Our local power company instituted rolling blackouts for our city this morning, with _no _prior announcement that I saw anyway. Last night the news was saying that other surrounding (smaller) towns were doing the rolling blackout thing, but no mention of my city.

This morning I was up early, and in the kitchen using the sink at about 5:30am when "poof", no lights. Crap. One of the few places where I don't have a light in arm's reach, of course!! But I just slooowly felt my way along the wall, being careful with my feet, until I got to the next room where I keep a Quark 123a. Clicked that on for moonlight. Went upstairs and got another Quark 123a and clicked that one on medium for about 30 lumens. I was using these because I've got old SureFire cells that "expired" in 2018 so I figure might as well use them up in lower output cases like this. Left both lights on so that if one poofed unexpectedly, I wouldn't be back in the dark again. Ate breakfast like that. 

Power came on about 30 minutes later.... and then a couple hours after that, "poof!!" it went off again!! Son of a.......

Similar deal, off for about 30 minutes then back on. That was when I figured it was probably rolling blackouts, but I didn't want to turn on the PC and risk anything getting fried during the next poof. 

Checked the news around lunchtime and sure enough, there was an article saying that the utility company was now ending the rolling blackouts for our area. _Thanks for the timely heads-up guys!!!_ Sheesh. I had made an early grocery and gas run, and saw that even some traffic lights were out. They weren't even blinking, so I guess maybe the cold killed the backup batteries that are supposed to make them flash when the main power is lost. I wonder if the power company will catch hell over this. They kinda deserve it, they should've notified everyone the night before, _especially _if traffic lights are going to get taken off also.

By the way, when I got in the car at about 8:30am, the little thermometer I have stuck in the dash showed about 2 degF, the coldest I've ever experienced. But, the wind wasn't as strong, the sun was shining brightly, and I thought: heck, _it's a beautiful day!! _


----------



## orbital

+

Today is the second day of sunshine here in three weeks, three weeks!

I'll deal with the cold & wind as long as I can see blue skies,,, _*Jingle Bells 🌟*_



(yesterday morning before sunrise, the wind chill was just about -40F)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I am SO glad I bought a bunch of thermal underwear last year. 🥶


----------



## Monocrom

So in my previous post, I mentioned it was 9°F. less than 24 hours ago. Well, shortly afterwards it fell to 8°F. 

Now it's 15°F. here in NYC. Yup, practically double the temp. from less than 24 hours ago. That's insane! So.... whose going to help me rub this sun tan lotion on my back? I'll pay you back in eneloops. 🌞


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> So in my previous post, I mentioned it was 9°F. less than 24 hours ago. Well, shortly afterwards it fell to 8°F.
> 
> Now it's 15°F. here in NYC. Yup, practically double the temp. from less than 24 hours ago. That's insane! So.... whose going to help me rub this sun tan lotion on my back? I'll pay you back in eneloops. 🌞


Lol. Time to get in the convertible and drive around with the top down!


----------



## Stress_Test

Aaannnnd now it's snowing. It was supposed to get above freezing today but I don't think it made it....

Been leaving my tap water running at a pretty good trickle. Yesterday it looked like the apartments down the street had a water line break somewhere near the meter boxes in the ground; water was running out into the street gutter (luckily there was sun yesterday to keep it from becoming a solid ice patch there).


----------



## Monocrom

Well, since those last two days I posted about above.... Client's site had 3 pipes burst! Huge mess! Including one on Christmas Day. The other two, on the same day. The experts did their thing. Got ready to leave, when the 2nd pipe burst. Thankfully they were still on site. Stayed for a few more hours and just added that repair to the client's bill.


----------



## pnwoutdoors

In my area, it's gone from sub-zero last week to a quite-likely 60ºF today. Time to wash the car, clean off the deck, fix ...


----------



## knucklegary

Started raining a week ago and still coming down steadily, drenching. Eased up yesterday evening shortly but this morning back on..

The weather heads have new terminology "atmospheric river" I like the old "pineapple express" Maybe old term was prejudice against pineapples?

NorCal coastal areas got over 8" since last Friday. Forecast; more of the same, and even a bigger storm moving through Saturday, just in time for Happy New Year 🥳

Since CA has been in drought for too long.. No complaints.. tho it's a shame heads of state don't have the brains to build reservoirs, to catch this precious resource


----------



## Monocrom

knucklegary said:


> Since CA has been in drought for too long.. No complaints.. tho it's a shame heads of state don't have the brains to build reservoirs, to catch this precious resource


It's California! Be happy those mental meatheads have enough brain cells left to dress themselves.


----------

